# Rapper Akon Humps 14 year old girl on stage



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

*Singer Akon Humps 14 year old girl on stage*

There's a video of it on most of the sites I found, if you just type preacher and Akon, you might get it but  is one of the links.




> Deena was filmed dancing with the superstar during his performance at the Zen nightclub last Thursday in Port of Spain. She had won the first stage of a competition which carried prizes, including a ?free trip? to Africa. There was however no free trip to Africa as at the end of the competition, Akon said he was Africa.
> Pastor Alleyne has been under attack by members of his Chaguanas ministry who wanted to know why he had failed to voice his opposition to Akon?s performance .
> Alleyne said he was ?shocked? by the ?atrocious? video and Akon?s performance which bordered on sexual simulations.
> *In defense of his daughter, Alleyne said that children were exposed to pop **and were fascinated by pop stars.*
> *?They are innocent to the wicked ways of the world and it is our responsibility as elders to keep them safe,? he said, adding that his duty was not to penalize his daughter but to be understanding of the situation and to assist her to grow stronger. *There was no comment from Deena. READ MORE & SEE THE PREACHER HIMSELF​




That is off another site. 

Basically Akon called the girl up on stage and humped her in front of a night club full of people, I don't think this kind of sexual behavior is right in public but the fact that she was 14 makes it that much more crude and just wrong. 

I'm not anti-rap or anti-R&B, I don't listen to it myself, but I don't think we should abolish any form of music. But these stunts that all stars pull, rappers, musicians of any kind, movie stars, whores like Paris Hilton...they need to be stopped.


----------



## martryn (May 9, 2007)

Dude, that chicks 14?  Fuck, she's hot!  

I can't blame the guy.  She doesn't look 14 to me.  And she was at a club or something?  Honest mistake.  

...I'd fuck her.


----------



## Razza (May 9, 2007)

Well that was stupid of him now wasn't it...


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 9, 2007)

What the fuck........
Jesus. Why, people, why! 
Guess with all that fame & fortune they don't think they'll ever get in trouble for anything they commit.


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2007)

Well...this is not how I behave in public, that's for sure. I can see why she'd be upset.


----------



## Mukuro (May 9, 2007)

Lol, hard times.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2007)

┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘In his defense. That girl doesn't look 14. Damn! Kids are sproutin up early these days.


----------



## Purple haze (May 9, 2007)

Dude, that girl doesn't even look 14.

But anywho... This kind of performance on stage shouldn't be allowed. Even if there is no law against it, it is best not to pull young girls no stage  crowd because the majority of your fans are under the age of 18 and a 16 year old girl can look legal now a days.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> Dude, that girl doesn't even look 14.
> 
> But anywho... This kind of performance on stage shouldn't be allowed. Even if there is no law against it, it is best not to pull young girls no stage  crowd because the majority of your fans are under the age of 18 and a 16 year old girl can look legal now a days.



Just his luck it was a preachers daughter too, if that were my daughter I'd have her mother kick her ass.


----------



## LayZ (May 9, 2007)

No penetration, no foul.

But really, doesn't he have a song called "I Want to Fuck You"?  I think the girl knew what kind of "artist" he was.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2007)

That chick sure as hell looks matured. 

you'd think this sort of thing happens only in anime. preachers daughter


----------



## Weak (May 9, 2007)

*Jesus christ.*

Gotta say though, that's a rather developed 14 year old there.

Regardless, this is madness. Doesn't matter what age she is, what Akon did is beyond obscene.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA    

I busted out laughing crazy as fuck when I saw this shit you posted. I saw the video ten times already is soo fucking funny especially when the bitch is crying out "Akooooooooooooon!"  

DAMN That's the highlight of my day! Bravo Cardboard for this thread I haven't laughed this hard in weeks.

Btw Akon an R&B dude not a rap dude; well he's kinda both.

But seriously! She's hot who wouldn't mistake her for an 18 year old? The girl is soo fucking hot man I'd fuck her twice and hump her just like Akon did so none of y'all talk smack about him cuz I bet you'd make the same mistake as he did.

Where the fuck was Security when this little girl walked into the club? 

Shit this is a re-run of the Tupac rape case! 

Btw here's what I found while digging up info on this event 


*Warning....

The video contains some explicit material...

Notably Akon humping the shit out of some little hood rat that look like she 18 years old. you have been warned.

*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue6lLY0aPrs[/YOUTUBE]

Man, the shit is soo funny. I,ll give a rep to the person who puts his song "I wanna fuck you" in the background of this video while him n' the girl is getting it on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

Weak said:


> Regardless, this is insanity.



Anyone else see the opening of a 300 joke here...I feel all disgusting for thinking it.



C-Dog said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Where the fuck was Security when this little girl walked into the club?



 Well, there are a lot of musicians who host all ages shows. Most of the time, it's not a big deal to have 14 year old kids at a show, because most musicians who host events are..well....not in the habit of grinding against the backsides of said 14 year olds.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2007)

I do not blame him since she does not look her age. The hormones are strong in that one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I do not blame him since she does not look her age. The hormones are strong in that one.



Girls are like traps, he should have known better. I'd hate to say it but he better be glad she's not white. This would get *alot* uglier.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

LoL. I almost posted this a while ago, but I got too distracted laughing my ass off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2007)

lmao he probably would of fucked her if he took her with him on a tour


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 9, 2007)

it seems like a harmless and fun good time had by all man. just chill and let people have fun noone was "molested" lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> it seems like a harmless and fun good time had by all man. just chill and let people have fun noone was "molested" lol



If that was your daughter and some guy did that, would you be saying this?


----------



## LayZ (May 9, 2007)

Didn't Akon hump Tara Reid too?

I know Tara Reid is legal and probably been humped by multiple guys.  But I just thought it was understood, if you get on stage with Akon, you're going to get humped.



cardboard tube knight said:


> Girls are like traps, he should have known better. I'd hate to say it but he better be glad she's not white. This would get *alot* uglier.



Yeah, Chris Hansen from Dateline NBC would have appeared.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 9, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> If that was your daughter and some guy did that, would you be saying this?



well i dont have a daughter, but if i did and she acted that slutty and i knew she was going to rap concerts with known humpers on stage, i dunno. she seemed to invite it upon herself and enjoy it. i would probably blame myself as a bad father i guess


----------



## Misa (May 9, 2007)

Ew ew ew X______x


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> it seems like a harmless and fun good time had by all man. just chill and let people have fun noone was "molested" lol



 It was inappropriate in that she was a minor.


----------



## Zodd (May 9, 2007)

I agree Cardboard that these camwhores need to stop. Paris shouldn't make even one headline except on her death. But you know what? It makes life easier for us. We go to school and focus on making $$$ while these idiots weed themselves out of success by fixating on this stupid crap. 

Fine with me.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 9, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> It was inappropriate in that she was a minor.



well her parents shouldn't have let her go to some freaky rap concert all by hereslf then right?


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> Well, there are a lot of musicians who host all ages shows. Most of the time, it's not a big deal to have 14 year old kids at a show, because most musicians who host events are..well....not in the habit of grinding against the backsides of said 14 year olds.



Seriously, though Akon is like the modern R & B version of Rick James how could they not have known that he would do some crazy shit like this? Plus, It's in the clubs and when you see hood rats like her walk up to you like you think the first thing people like Akon are gonna do is talk. Hormones have alot of control over you when you're in the club. Tupac and Rick James have showed me that. I don't hate Akon but damn..You're crazy as fuck I thought he was calm quiet man but my impression of him got knocked up and down the charts a little bit cuz of that stunt. It's good though CUZ ME AND AKON BOTH LIKE PUSSY!  

Akon is not at fault here the club bouncers were and should,ve done and ID check instead of just pulling her into the club. If that were me I would,ve done the same thing I mean just look at that fine ass of her's I wouldn't stop until I passed out and I don't care if she said no. 



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> Girls are like traps, he should have known better. I'd hate to say it but he better be glad she's not white. This would get alot uglier.




LMAO


----------



## Weak (May 9, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> it seems like a harmless and fun good time had by all man. just chill and let people have fun noone was "molested" lol



Didn't look totally harmless to me. He was _dry-pounding_ the nonsense out of her and man-handling her around. 

Whether or not she's a little whore and enjoyed that entirely, this just isn't the kind of stuff you do on stage, and definitely not with a minor. 

....

Well, I guess we can forgive the age part. She's god-don't-make-me-a-p*d*p**** hot.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Look on the bright side though guys now she has something to brag about when she goes back to school.


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> well her parents shouldn't have let her go to some freaky rap concert all by hereslf then right?



 1 - I support all ages shows, in theory. I think it would be a bad thing to ban minors from going to see performances from their favorite artists because they're underage. What sort of nonsense is that? Music is as important to young kids as it is to adults, probably more so.

 2 - I do believe he's what they'd call an R&B performer, not a rapper.

 3 - Well sure, they were responsible for telling her it was okay to go, but that doesn't mean that Akon couldn't have been more responsible, himself.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

Lets see how much money the preacher tries to get "for his church".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

Batman said:


> Lets see how much money the preacher tries to get "for his church".



He should rename it: The Church of Don't Give My Daughter the Dry Jackhammer.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> He should rename it: The Church of Don't Give My Daughter the Dry Jackhammer.



LMAO!! 

I'm still surprised that they didn't check I.D.'s for the contest. Every other club on the effing planet checks I.D.'s for a booty shake contest, rappers sing songs about being 18, when they bring girls onstage for after the concert, what was this guy thinking? lol


----------



## Red (May 9, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Anyone else see the opening of a 300 joke here...I feel all disgusting for thinking it.



beat me to it.

the video is funny.lol.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> 1 - I support all ages shows, in theory. I think it would be a bad thing to ban minors from going to see performances from their favorite artists because they're underage. What sort of nonsense is that? Music is as important to young kids as it is to adults, probably more so.



Minors should because Akon is going to  be sued and is being pretty  ridiculed by all of America for this little incident not to mention It's going go on his record and he,ll going to jail. If minors are let into club then this sort of incident will happen again and I don't think It's alright that minors are in the crowd, much less on the stage when Akon is feelin' up some girl. Cuz next thing you know a girl is going to be sucking his dick when she enters the stage and whose going to get in trouble? Akon. So no. Unless club security is willing to do a thorough check.



			
				Pilaf said:
			
		

> 2 - I do believe he's what they'd call an R&B performer, not a rapper.



Yes.



			
				Pilaf said:
			
		

> 3 - Well sure, they were responsible for telling her it was okay to go, but that doesn't mean that Akon couldn't have been more responsible, himself.



Akon is not responsible for the safety of a 14-year old in a club that's at rappers concert that's filled with adults all doing stupid shit. Okay, this is not some High School party she knew what she was getting into. Shiiiit if anything It's her fault for going to that concert and going up on stage.

Get this straight the bitch shouldn't have been there. PERIOD.


----------



## kataimiko (May 9, 2007)

ok..wow...


A.) a 14 yr old girl should not be dressing like that

B.) Why is she ON TOP of him in this picture? 

it does not appear as though she is some "innocent victim" by any means.


----------



## Lullebulle (May 9, 2007)

Well, you can't expect him to know how old that girl was  A 14-year-old usually doesn't dress like _that_.


----------



## Saya (May 9, 2007)

That child.. Molestorator!


----------



## delirium (May 9, 2007)

Wow.. so Akon shows are basically soft porn on stage. 

That girl doesn't even look 14.. and that scares me. My little sister is gong to be 14 in a few years. >.<


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> ok..wow...
> 
> 
> A.) a 14 yr old girl should not be dressing like that



NO shit 


14-year olds are usually supposed to 5 foot something and not the size of a Basketball player and wearing High heels and looking like a 5 dollar hoe



			
				Kataimiko said:
			
		

> B.) Why is she ON TOP of him in this picture?
> 
> it does not appear as though she is some "innocent victim" by any means.




A-hah! I knew it! She was enjoying it!  Innocent victim my ass! She's just upset because Akon's "Africa" wasn't as good as the "real" Africa. She was screaming like she was having sex with him and was having good ol' fun.  

Also check this out now she's blaming her friends and saying she's *15* years old!  Bitch! Why didn't you say that shit before?  Now,my dawg Akon gonna get in trouble for this shit 

Here's the article: 



			
				Hollywoodgrind said:
			
		

> Danah Alleyne is the girl that Akon molested on stage. Hollywood Grind posted a video and pictures of that night (click here to view), and confirmed the girl was 14 years-old (click here to read that article), although now it is claimed she is 15 years-old. Akon dry humps women at many of his shows, and despite it being totally inappropriate, and illegal in states like Florida, many in the black community claim there is nothing wrong with it (unless a white man does it). Some say this kind of dry humping is common on islands populated most by blacks, but that doesn’t make it morally okay or right. Don Imus said that hip hop, rap, and r&b artists say and do far worse things to encourage violence in general, violence against women, gang activity, crime, encourage drug use, make women sex objects, and demean women.
> 
> Despite the criticism, Akon is getting a lot of support from the black community for his inappropriate actions, just as other artists like Snoop Dogg. If a white man does it the black community says he needs to be FIRED. If a black man does it the black community says he’s just reflecting real life. This is a double standard in America, but after Imus was fired more attention has been focused on the fact that the black community’s acceptable standards are far lower than the standards which exist in white American communities. The lower standard certainly doesn’t do anything to help children growing up in black communities to succeed in America.
> 
> ...



Now here's what she said: 



			
				Dana Alleyene (A.K.A Dat bitch) said:
			
		

> Danah Alleyne is supported by her brother, Ian Alleyne, president of the T&T Crime Watch Association, during an interview at his office in Chaguanas yesterday.
> 
> “I AM ashamed about what happened. I got carried away in the moment,” sobbed Danah Alleyne, the 15-year-old daughter of Pastor Dave Alleyne of the Flaming Word Ministry of Chaguanas.
> 
> ...



I call bullshit she was fucking enjoying it.


Whatever happened to I have control over my own body and not letting the crowd take control of me? She should,ve jumped off the stage and ran home instead of acting like a little whiny bitch.


----------



## Zephos (May 9, 2007)

martryn said:


> Dude, that chicks 14?  Fuck, she's hot!
> 
> I can't blame the guy.  She doesn't look 14 to me.  And she was at a club or something?  Honest mistake.
> 
> ...I'd fuck her.



Can you post something not made of fail for once?


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Can you post something not made of fail for once?



Can you post post that are made of success and not pathetic attempts at criticizing please? You sound like Rild.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

If that's really what happene then Akon is not to blame at all. The security of the club is liable.


----------



## ninja88penguin (May 9, 2007)

People are horrible. If you ever doubt this, go on the internet and just look around for a little bit.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

This isn't the first time Akon has done this. There was once with Terra Ried(I'm not sure If I spelled her name right.) 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N2by21I873o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 9, 2007)

She was fully clothed, it's not like he was stripping her clothes off and raping her...

&& Oh my god. 14? I'M 14, AND I DON'T LOOK AS HALF AS MATURE AS HER. God. I'm _JEALOUS_.

MY BOOBS WON'T GROW. GROW BOOBS GROW!!!


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

juanita said:


> She was fully clothed, it's not like he was stripping her clothes off and raping her...
> 
> && Oh my god. 14? I'M 14, AND I DON'T LOOK AS HALF AS MATURE AS HER. God. I'm _JEALOUS_.
> 
> MY BOOBS WON'T GROW. GROW BOOBS GROW!!!



*Pats head*  Don't worry one day they,ll get bigger and some day maybe Akon will hump you too... 

Also you won't believe this but looking at this thread I thought of that Family Guy episode Brian humped Seabreeze.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *Pats head*  Don't worry one day they,ll get bigger and some day maybe Akon will hump you too...
> 
> Also you won't believe this but looking at this thread I thought of that Family Guy episode Brian humped Seabreeze.



Yes. Someday!! I will be waiting for that moment.


----------



## Zodd (May 9, 2007)

juanita said:


> She was fully clothed, it's not like he was stripping her clothes off and raping her...
> 
> && Oh my god. 14? I'M 14, AND I DON'T LOOK AS HALF AS MATURE AS HER. God. I'm _JEALOUS_.
> 
> MY BOOBS WON'T GROW. GROW BOOBS GROW!!!



That girl is... abnormal. I can hardly believe she is 14. Your boobs are probably fine, but post pics of them so we can be sure.  j/k


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Zodd said:


> That girl is... abnormal. I can hardly believe she is 14. Your boobs are probably fine, but post pics of them so we can be sure.  j/k



She's 15 actually It said it in the link Kataimiko posted.


----------



## Aokiji (May 9, 2007)

What's wrong with this? I'd hit that. Twice. Who gives a shit she's 14, if she looks like that. But the "I'm Africa" shit is hilarious.  False advertisement.

EDIT:





juanita said:


> She was fully clothed, it's not like he was stripping her clothes off and raping her...
> 
> && Oh my god. 14? I'M 14, AND I DON'T LOOK AS HALF AS MATURE AS HER. God. I'm _JEALOUS_.
> 
> MY BOOBS WON'T GROW. GROW BOOBS GROW!!!


 You know there are actually girls, who complain about too big gaazongas. :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

juanita said:


> She was fully clothed, it's not like he was stripping her clothes off and raping her...
> 
> && Oh my god. 14? I'M 14, AND I DON'T LOOK AS HALF AS MATURE AS HER. God. I'm _JEALOUS_.
> 
> MY BOOBS WON'T GROW. GROW BOOBS GROW!!!



Your Canadian...I've never seen an ugly one, you've got nothing to worry about. Yall's gene pool is in tip top shape.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully, he doesn't get charged for this shit. If he get's sent to jail for this shit I'm gonna be pissed as hell at that dumb bitch.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

She's 15 but was allowed in the club and Akon couldn't tell she was 15. If you're at the club to see Akon perform, and you listen to his music, and you're a girl, chances are you should know what's going to happen once you agree to go on to the stage with him. If it's anybody's fault, it's the girl's. The father should shut up.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

Did you see the fucking video and pics?! That girl was not fucking innocent! It looked like she enjoyed that shit more than Akon.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

I say this.. Shawty Wanted it.. The pics up there were right off here myspace page.. she is the stereotypical “PK” she did not look like she was forced to be there or she did not look like she was not having fun.. plain and simple.. 

I will give you the fact that akon should have been more responsible with his career because he is hot right now and he is definately under the public eye.. but if im not mistaken.. the dude has 3 wives.. He has a different outlook on life and women in general, and slim or “deenah”.. she got off to a fast start because daddy sheltered her. plain and simple.. she goes wild every time she leaves the house because its a prison sentence when she gets home… 

the moral of this story is… Akon fumbled the ball

She’s obviously not too bright, and her father is rightfully embarassed. They should both be ashamed, and I’m sure they both are. She’s on a small island there and now everyone knows what she’s like. Perhaps her father should ground her until she’s 18 because she obviously doesn’t excercise good judgement.

She could,ve escaped any time but stuck with Akon but kept dancing with him and let him hump her. Victim my ass I should stick my dick in her mouth and silence her dumbass once and for all.

The girl is a disgrace and a slut her father is a sorry excuse for a parent. If she was my child I'd make sure she's grounded for the rest of summer.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

I mean, if that tattoo doesn't show me more about her personality for a 15 year old, I don't know what does!


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

One thing puzzles me though..Why the fuck she's upset everygirl in America dreams of being humped by Akon. She makes it sound like she was raped.


----------



## Ember* (May 9, 2007)

Man I heard about this also, I was shocked I also found a vid


Click below for preview



This was especially funny


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Paracetamol Girl said:


> her daddy probably convinced her she was raped against her will.



Daddy probaly knows more about rape then anyone else he's just jealous his daughter getting more then he did when him when he was her age.




			
				Dimezanime18 said:
			
		

> I mean, if that tattoo doesn't show me more about her personality for a 15 year old, I don't know what does!



ALRIGHT, now I'm convinced this girl is BAD as hell! She's a loose cannon that does whatever she wants people don't tell her to do it. She does it *herself*. I mean what kinda 14..15 year old whatever has a fucking tatoo? I can tell already that she's a hood rat because of those dumbass friends of hers have a bad influence and are responsible for her actions and notabley the fact she's dressed like a hooker.

My sister and I hang around these type of peple and I can tell already she's a bad seed. People are just trying to make her look innocent so they can get some more dirt on the Hip-Hop industry.

Seriously, look at the positives you did it with a fucking celebrity be happy go home tell friends and family with a smile on your face.


----------



## T4R0K (May 9, 2007)

You call that 14 ? Well, whatever, I know a girl I thought was 16 when she actually was 13 and I had to tell my family to stop encouraging me to get closer to her.

Butanyway, I just hate Akon's music. Dunno the man, but my ears can't take the sound no more.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> You call that 14 ? Well, whatever, I know a girl I thought was 16 when she actually was 13 and I had to tell my family to stop encouraging me to get closer to her.
> 
> Butanyway, I just hate Akon's music. Dunno the man, but my ears can't take the sound no more.



How the hell can you hate Akon? 

That shit's raw dude.


----------



## T4R0K (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> How the hell can you hate Akon?
> 
> That shit's raw dude.



"Smack that" smacked my ears. And his debut song had that horrible little deformed voice in the chorus. I just react negatively to HIS songs. I put him on the same level of my own ear-destruction-meter as Barbara Streisand. Different sounds, same effects on me.

Or shortly said : not my thing.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> That shit's raw dude.



Lol. I don't like Akon's music that much, though I'm happy he's making the girl's horny and ready for me. 

And can someone post this post at the  ?

I think they deleted my post. I can't seem to have more than 2 messages up. That or I can't see my other. I have one post by my name "dimezanime88", and another "Dee". If somebody sees both of those names on the last page, let me know, if not, post this for me. And I didn't curse in any of them:

And another thing, as others have pointed out, this shouldn?t be Akon?s problem. He?s at a party were he assumed the crowed to be of atleast 18+. Is it his fault that they let a 14-15 year old in? Who apparently doesn?t even look her age or dresses her age. Also, this is Akon we are talking about here. Do you listen to his music? For the girl to actually be there, participate of her own free will to his contest, and to agree without hesitations on going to the stage with Akon, proves she is not innocent. Sure the ?Africa? statement was a joke and was done through false advertizement, but the girl won the contest through dirty dancing. She?s not innocent. And yes, you are right, as a part of the black community in certain states and countries, that type of dance is permitted and found to be appropiate (especially if you are a participant). It?s part of the culture. It may not be a positive aspect, but it?s practice because it?s entertaining and fitting of the music. Whether you?re a female or male, you should try it out sometimes. That might actually get you off of using the race card. And also, off-topic, but there are other races that practice these ?dirty dances?, and what do you think the ?black community? does in respond? They cheer on with laughs and respect. It?s all about the fun.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 9, 2007)

Damn, she does look pretty mature for her age. I can't blame the guy, though I don't personally like his music.


----------



## Razgriez (May 9, 2007)

Shes definitely one of those jail bait chicks.

Shes 14 but sure as hell doesnt look like it.


----------



## Jaga (May 9, 2007)

she def looks like shes 17...


----------



## Nice Gai (May 9, 2007)

How the hell was he supposed to know. The club is 18 and up and a fine 14 year old girls comes up and dances with him. Its not his fault. I would never have know she was 14. They cant put this on Akon they need to put it on the club its all there fault.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Shorty is 14?  Now I'm really asking for ID every time I meet a chic.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully they'll quit playing his shitty music all over my tv and radio now


----------



## PandaBot (May 9, 2007)

well she doesen't look 14 :S


----------



## Tousen (May 9, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Hopefully they'll quit playing his shitty music all over my tv and radio now



i couldnt agree anymore with you..he sounds like a african refugee crying for help


----------



## PandaBot (May 9, 2007)

Kazekage-sama said:


> i couldnt agree anymore with you..he sounds like a african refugee crying for help



omg i agree


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2007)

The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there. People go to see someone sing/rap not someone hump some kid from the crowd. Though the girl definitely don't look like 14 and he can't really be blamed for that to be honest, I can see if she tried to stop him and told him no and he forced her but from what I can gather she didn't tell him his age neither that she didn't want to.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 9, 2007)

That's just fucking disgusting, 14 or not. 



pek the villain said:


> The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there. People go to see someone sing/rap not someone hump someone from the crowd.



I agree.


----------



## qks (May 9, 2007)

1 she toatly dont look 14 and im sure as hell she didnt tell him
2 its actually dancing (yes i know what it looks like) but if u actually go to one of them clubs or a party in certain parts lots of people do that even those younger than 14
the whole things been blown way out of porpition


----------



## Nexas (May 9, 2007)

Any charges will most likely be thrown out. R. Kelly got away with urinating on a minor so I'm sure this guy could get away with just dry humping one.

But a Priest's daughter? Oh the irony


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there. People go to see someone sing/rap not someone hump some kid from the crowd. Though the girl definitely don't look like 14 and he can't really be blamed for that to be honest, I can see if she tried to stop him and told him no and he forced her but from what I can gather she didn't tell him his age neither that she didn't want to.



I'm agree with you.  It suppose to be a love song yet your dry humping the shit out of the girl to it.  It doesn't make any sense.  I honestly if it was "Bump and Grind" by R. Kelly or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Daddy probaly knows more about rape then anyone else he's just jealous his daughter getting more then he did when him when he was her age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter if she was good, bad or not. I had a friend that fucked a guy to get him in trouble, she was 14, he was 30. Now that guy is in jail, and its because he did stuff with her. 



Jaga said:


> she def looks like shes 17...



Seventeen still ain't legal.



Nice Gai said:


> How the hell was he supposed to know. The club is 18 and up and a fine 14 year old girls comes up and dances with him. Its not his fault. I would never have know she was 14. They cant put this on Akon they need to put it on the club its all there fault.



It's his responsibly to know or find out. If you have sex with a girl, who shows you ID saying she is 18 and who you met in a club, but she turns out to be 15, you'll still go to jail.

If this show was all ages or even if she slipped the bouncer some money, its still his fault. 



Kazekage-sama said:


> i couldnt agree anymore with you..he sounds like a african refugee crying for help



True.



qks said:


> 1 she toatly dont look 14 and im sure as hell she didnt tell him
> 2 its actually dancing (yes i know what it looks like) but if u actually go to one of them clubs or a party in certain parts lots of people do that even those younger than 14
> the whole things been blown way out of porpition



Well, the thing is if this was an all ages show, this kind of shit shouldn't be going on END OF STORY. I don't think its blown out of proportion though. 



Nexas said:


> Any charges will most likely be thrown out. R. Kelly got away with urinating on a minor so I'm sure this guy could get away with just dry humping one.
> 
> But a Priest's daughter? Oh the irony



Not a priest, a preacher. Priests can't get married (unless they use this loop whole, but its rare). And stereotypically, the loosest girl in town is always said to be the preacher's daughter, probably because of some rebellious aspect, but it seems to be true.


----------



## Jimnast (May 9, 2007)

I ask myself how is it possible for a such a moron such as akon with the talent of a squashed turd, become a "celebrity"? People will do anything to make money, the scummiest people in this world are all in positions of power, something must be done.


----------



## FrostXian (May 9, 2007)

Sing rap and hump underage girls, all in the life of a rapper.


----------



## Jimnast (May 9, 2007)

I hate celebrities. I hate that word, baaah, this world is a shithole.


----------



## kantami (May 9, 2007)

why was that girl at the Zen Nightclub? Shouldn't nightclubs be for 18+? Maybe thats why Akon humped her


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Shorty is 14?  Now I'm really asking for ID every time I meet a chic.



Unlessa she's offering you a blowjob don't say shit that way you can get lucky!  



			
				Pek the villain said:
			
		

> The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there.



If you did that I'd myself and several bouncers would toss you out the club for assaulting a famed celebrity.



			
				Pek the villain said:
			
		

> People go to see someone sing/rap not someone hump some kid from the crowd. Though the girl definitely don't look like 14 and he can't really be blamed for that to be honest, I can see if she tried to stop him and told him no and he forced her but from what I can gather she didn't tell him his age neither that she didn't want to.



Akon is not a rapper...Seriously, get your facts straight he is not another R.Kelly. That girl is out of control and wanted it. She's just upset because she didn't get to see Africa.



			
				Jimnast said:
			
		

> I ask myself how is it possible for a such a moron such as akon with the talent of a squashed turd, become a "celebrity"? People will do anything to make money, the scummiest people in this world are all in positions of power, something must be done.



Have you even heard his albums? The dude's got raw talent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Akon is not a rapper...Seriously, get your facts straight he is not another R.Kelly. That girl is out of control and wanted it. She's just upset because she didn't get to see Africa.



Well it doesn't matter if she wanted it or not, its still wrong by the law. She's a minor, minors don't have choice in things like this because they don't realize the full scope of their actions. By doing this right here, she could have ruined her own life...

That Justin Timberlake and Janet Jackson thing people got so pissed over, that was an accident. This is far worse because its just making a show out of sex in a club full of people. Even some of the patrons were appalled at what they saw.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there. People go to see someone sing/rap not someone hump some kid from the crowd.



Obviously you haven't been raised in a black community. If you had thrown a bottle at Akon, most likely the crowd would be kicking your ass instead of cheering you on. Also, I think some of the posters here that are siding with the girl (or opposing Akon) are only doing so because of their hate towards Akon and R&B/rap. As if anyone truly on that stage would've been like "even though you somehow got into the club, I need for you to show me your id before I can dance with you." Some of you people need to actually go to parties filled with black people to get an idea on the culture. It's not nothing new, disgusting, or frowned upon. Because if you watched the video, there was nobody there going "OMG stop doing that to the girl! That's nasty! Boooo! You should ask for her age! WTF, that's not dancing! And Akon, your music sucks!" It's a fucking human mistake and some of you guys need to understand that, even if you don't like Akon. He's human as well, despite his celebrity status. The girl shouldn't have been at the party in the first place, and her parents should've been able to know about their daughter's true identity. Also, the girl shouldn't have agreed to go on the stage, no matter the peer pressure. That just goes to show you how weak she is. As if for a 15 year old, her belly button being pierced and a tattoo on her back were not enough. Also, she took semi-nude pictures of herself in other pictures I've found on the net. The girl is fucking loose. And knew damn well of her choices. Anyways, If this was a regular concert and it wasn't reported in the news, I bet none of you guys would've been talking shit. And even if it was reported that he dried humped a 28 year old, I bet you guys would be like "And so?" 

The only difference between him dry humping girls older than 18 at every other concert to him mistakenly dry humping a 15 year old, is because it was found out that she was 15. Imagine if the media didn't know she was 15, there wouldn't be a discussion in the first place. If you're going to be mad at Akon for his music and actions, then you might as well attack on him for his behavior in those other concerts. Besides, if you guys are not blind, she looked like she enjoyed it. And I'm not sure if you guys saw this picture, but if it was in motion, you would guess too that of her own free will she would be moving up and down, side to side on Akon, and notice that Akon isn't grabbing her:

This shit is not even molestation. 
And besides, that kind of dance, two people need to be in an agreement.



cardboard tube knight said:


> Even some of the patrons were appalled at what they saw.



Fucking name them. Get me real witnesses from that party, in the video, in the pics, that were appalled.


----------



## T4R0K (May 9, 2007)

^*pic* 

o_O... 14...

Jailbait like that should be forced to wear tee-shirts with their real age on it... 

I'd ground my daughter until she's 16 if I see her wear that stuff at 14


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

she doesn't look 14 and it's called wining ffs


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2007)

> Obviously you haven't been raised in a black community. If you had thrown a bottle at Akon, most likely the crowd would be kicking your ass instead of cheering you on. Also, I think some of the posters here that are siding with the girl (or opposing Akon) are only doing so because of their hate towards Akon and R&B/rap.


Doesn't have to do much with the black community or not. I've seen more black rappers then I can name live and never did shit like that happen. Yes, I have been in concerts/clubs with almost black people only.  

You wouldn't know whether people where screaming that or not, the sound in the video is horrible and if people didn't scream that they probably were afraid to get the rest against them.

This is from what I can gather not just a "party", he is there to perform.


> Akon is not a rapper...Seriously, get your facts straight he is not another R.Kelly.


?


----------



## Squee717 (May 9, 2007)

Mmkay...14 year old dresses like a 21 year old prostitute and gets dry humped by a famous rapper. -.-'   *yawn*


----------



## lucky (May 9, 2007)

why da hell are they blaming him?  he probably didn't know that she was 14...


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

Squee717 said:


> Mmkay...14 year old dresses like a 21 year old prostitute and gets dry humped by a famous rapper. -.-'   *yawn*



yeah, he's a rapper, sure 

fool


----------



## Goom (May 9, 2007)

omg all these celebs doing stupid things
Paris Hilton, Linsay lohan w/e her name is. And now Akon.  Man these guys must have no brains...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Doesn't have to do much with the black community or not. I've seen more black rappers then I can name live and never did shit like that happen. Yes, I have been in concerts/clubs with almost black people only.
> 
> You wouldn't know whether people where screaming that or not, the sound in the video is horrible and if people didn't scream that they probably were afraid to get the rest against them.
> 
> ...



Doesn't have much to do with the black community? It very well does as how this type of dancing is acceptable. The only ones who would be digusted would be the elderly and those of 40 and up that are black. And I'm not talking about rap concerts, but regular events of people of a neighborhood or in the city clubs. And I don't know what rappers you are talking about, but they do shit like that. Once again, because it's not reported, people are oblivious to it. Shit like this happens all the time and no one gets kicked out. And Pek, you're making excuses for the sounds. If it's a majority that some of these sites are claiming that were disgusted, it would've been heard and easier to notice that they were upset. What was everyone doing, by pics and video? Taking pictures with smiles on their faces. I saw one picture with a guy looking like he had a frown, but that picture was taking at the wrong moment, as how he too had a camera and did nothing to stop it.


----------



## NeonRoses (May 9, 2007)

Jesus christ. She definately doesn't look 14.

She's not exacly protesting while it's happening, is she?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

Also, you guys do realize that Akon had an explicit song named "I wanna fuck you" right? If you are at his concert, nothing should come as a surprise or be frowned upon to be disgusting. Actually, Akon is known for his sexually explicit lyrics and songs. It's not his fault if mostly the fans of his music are below 18 and are females. It's not like he aims at them, they're just able to get their hands and ears on them.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 9, 2007)

omg!!

how is she only 14?

damnnnn


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2007)

he shoulda asked for age, but she doesn't look 14.


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Doesn't have much to do with the black community? It very well does as how this type of dancing is acceptable. The only ones who would be digusted would be the elderly and those of 40 and up that are black. And I'm not talking about rap concerts, but regular events of people of a neighborhood or in the city clubs. And I don't know what rappers you are talking about, but they do shit like that. Once again, because it's not reported, people are oblivious to it. Shit like this happens all the time and no one gets kicked out. And Pek, you're making excuses for the sounds. If it's a majority that some of these sites are claiming that were disgusted, it would've been heard and easier to notice that they were upset. What was everyone doing, by pics and video? Taking pictures with smiles on their faces. I saw one picture with a guy looking like he had a frown, but that picture was taking at the wrong moment, as how he too had a camera and did nothing to stop it.


I honestly don't know any rappers other then R.A doing extreme thing like this. Can you name a few? People obviously came there to hear him sing/rap not to dry hump some girl...and it would be something if it just lasted for a few seconds but it did not. I know that I wouldn't accept this from an artist on stage.  Tumwrestling / Battling / Word games etc are stuff that I could see entertaining and acceptable not someone dry humping.


----------



## NeonRoses (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Besides, if you guys are not blind, she looked like she enjoyed it. And I'm not sure if you guys saw this picture, but if it was in motion, you would guess too that of her own free will she would be moving up and down, side to side on Akon, and notice that Akon isn't grabbing her:
> 
> This shit is not even molestation.



I'm going to have to agree. She's just being a whiny freak because she didn't get to see Africa aswell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 9, 2007)

it's a lie!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I honestly don't know any rappers other then R.A doing extreme thing like this. Can you name a few? People obviously came there to hear him sing/rap not to dry hump some girl...and it would be something if it just lasted for a few seconds but it did not. I know that I wouldn't accept this from an artist on stage.  Tumwrestling / Battling / Word games etc are stuff that I could see entertaining and acceptable not someone dry humping.



Besides rappers, to make this fair for Akon and his type of music, and also that this was done in the Carribeans (Trinidad), I would say Beenie Man and Elephant man do this almost all the time at their concerts, especially in Jamaica. If rappers, 1 that comes to mind would be LL Cool J earlier in his life. And people came to hear songs about fucking, as a performer and to give people their money's worth, might as well take it to the limit and party.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> he shoulda asked for age, but she doesn't look 14.



And I'm sure you do everytime you ask a girl who looks 18+ older when you want to dance with her. Because I'm sure that either 1. She will lie, or 2. She won't dance with you after being asked that. Do you go places?


----------



## Amaretti (May 9, 2007)

Meh. So a 14 year old dry humps her idol. Victimless crime, IMHO.

My only criticism is that he's practically throwing her around the stage in the video, dumps her on the floor and leaves her for the bouncers to pick up. 

Ow....


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Besides rappers, to make this fair for Akon and his type of music, and also that this was done in the Carribeans (*Trinidad*), I would say Beenie Man and Elephant man do this almost all the time at their concerts, especially in Jamaica. If rappers, 1 that comes to mind would be LL Cool J earlier in his life. And people came to hear songs about fucking, as a performer and to give people their money's worth, might as well take it to the limit and party.



i didnt even know this happend back home (half trinni, back home on the 22nd june!!!!)

wining in trinidad is like something everyone does

in other places it might be frowned up on by people etc, but in the right context, trinidad, hot sun and good music, it's acceptable. it's what to do


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> i didnt even know this happend back home (half trinni, back home on the 22nd june!!!!)
> 
> wining in trinidad is like something everyone does
> 
> in other places it might be frowned up on by people etc, but in the right context, trinidad, hot sun and good music, it's acceptable. it's what to do



Yea, a club in Trinidad:


----------



## Squee717 (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> yeah, he's a rapper, sure
> 
> fool



"Rapper"


----------



## Saosin (May 9, 2007)

Fourteen? Pffft. She looks at least eighteen.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

i just watched the video

lol what was wrong with that? like she's there screaming help me or some bullshit

that happens all the time in clubs

and yeah that aint wining but heh



Squee717 said:


> "Rapper"



whatever you say


----------



## Squee717 (May 9, 2007)

Meh.There'd be no controversy if she wasn't 14.
1.The club was 18 and over?
2.She looks like 20. -.-'


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

Squee717 said:


> Meh.There's be no controversy if she wasn't 14.
> 1.The club was 18 and over?
> 2.She looks like 20. -.-'



i can now agree with you


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

This site actually gives a really good opinion.



Squee717 said:


> Meh.There would be no controversy if she wasn't 14.
> 1.The club was 18 and over, and 2. She looks like she's 20. -.-'



Sorry, had to edit it alittle to make much sense, but yea, that's what I had said earlier and I agree.


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

I'm from the caribbean and this type of shit happens all the time. It's just caribbean dancing. I don't consider it molestation because she obviously knew what she was doing. She got caught and she's trying to act innocent. She could have refused to go up on stage but she didn't.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> i didnt even know this happend back home (half trinni, back home on the 22nd june!!!!)
> 
> wining in trinidad is like something everyone does
> 
> in other places it might be frowned up on by people etc, but in the right context, trinidad, hot sun and good music, it's acceptable. it's what to do



My whole family is from Trinidad and some parts migrated to Brazil.  Yeah that behavior is acceptable everywhere in Caribbean and this is acceptable out here in New York as well.  I whine/dub all the time, but the problem is that it's not with a 14 year old.  Akon made a terrible mistake and is paying the price with it.    I think Verizon shut him down now.


----------



## Squee717 (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> This site actually gives a really good opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to edit it alittle to make much sense, but yea, that's what I had said earlier and I agree.



Hm,I was actually gonna change it to that but was like "Nah" XD
Some news reporter called it "rape". HA.


----------



## ymcauloser (May 9, 2007)

This is sooooo retardedddddddd I hate stubborn and ignorant parents. Im sure the next case were gonna hear is a parent suing snoop dogg for getting their 8 year old son high at one of his parties.


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> My whole family is from Trinidad and some parts migrated to Brazil.  Yeah that behavior is acceptable everywhere in Caribbean and this is acceptable out here in New York as well.  I whine/dub all the time, but the problem is that it's not with a 14 year old.  Akon made a terrible mistake and is paying the price with it.    I think Verizon shut him down now.



Your making it sound like he knew she was 14.

It was an 18 and over club. By being there she was saying that she is over 18. In an 18 and over club you don't expect someone to be 14. It's completely her fault for going  there knowing she wasn't 18.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> My whole family is from Trinidad and some parts migrated to Brazil.  Yeah that behavior is acceptable everywhere in Caribbean and this is acceptable out here in New York as well.  I whine/dub all the time, but the problem is that it's not with a 14 year old.  Akon made a terrible mistake and is paying the price with it.    I think Verizon shut him down now.



you know she doesn't look 14 man and that's the whole reason she was there in the first place


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Your making it sound like he knew she was 14.
> 
> It was an 18 and over club. By being there she was saying that she is over 18. In an 18 and over club you don't expect someone to be 14. It's completely her fault for going  there knowing she wasn't 18.



I have no idea how you think from my post I said Akon knew she was 14.  I know he had no idea, thus he made a terrible mistake.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

the mistake was probably made by lots of other males in the club that night too as it goes

seeing as i havent really read the thread, how was the girls age noticed in the begining?


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> the mistake was probably made by lots of other males in the club that night too as it goes
> 
> seeing as i havent really read the thread, how was the girls age noticed in the begining?



Off Topic: You said back home in a previous post so I'm assuming you've lived or visited Trinidad a few times. Is it nice their? Me and my cousins and a few friends wanted to go their for the longest time so I just wanted to know if it's nice their.

On Topic: Yes how was her age noticed because I haven't heard how they found out her age?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Off Topic: You said back home in a previous post so I'm assuming you've lived or visited Trinidad a few times. Is it nice their? Me and my cousins and a few friends wanted to go their for the longest time so I just wanted to know if it's nice their.
> 
> On Topic: Yes how was her age noticed because I haven't heard how they found out her age?



It really depends on what part you want to go to.  I guess you and your friends want to go to carnival which is beautiful.  Just make sure not to wear anything too flashy and your good to go.  Trinidad and Tobago is a great island to go to and you guarantee to have fun there.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Off Topic: You said back home in a previous post so I'm assuming you've lived or visited Trinidad a few times. Is it nice their? Me and my cousins and a few friends wanted to go their for the longest time so I just wanted to know if it's nice their.
> 
> On Topic: Yes how was her age noticed because I haven't heard how they found out her age?



been there lots of times, beautiful place, CC pretty much sums it up, all the pre parties to carnival are amazing too  

most of my family live there, and in NY, my  mums side that is. not that much in touch with my dads side, only my dad really XD and grandad


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> It really depends on what part you want to go to.  I guess you and your friends want to go to carnival which is beautiful.  Just make sure not to wear anything too flashy and your good to go.  Trinidad and Tobago is a great island to go to and you guarantee to have fun there.



Why nothing too flashy? Will I get robbed? Yeah that happened to me before in the Caribbean.
Your right we want to go to Carnival there.
Carnival in the Caribbean is way fun but I've never been to Trinidad's carnival. My family who have been to Trini's carnival tell me it's the best carnival in the Caribbean so I really want to go.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And I'm sure you do everytime you ask a girl who looks 18+ older when you want to dance with her. Because I'm sure that either 1. She will lie, or 2. She won't dance with you after being asked that. Do you go places?



I was speaking from Akon's point of view. C'mon, he's a famous rapper/singer holding a concert, he damn well knows he'll get in trouble for doing that type of dance on an underaged girl. He didn't really care or bother about her age coz the chick didn't look like she was 14, so he did his thang. But overall it's Akon's fault and he's facing the consequence.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Why nothing too flashy? Will I get robbed? Yeah that happened to me before in the Caribbean.
> Your right we want to go to Carnival there.
> Carnival in the Caribbean is way fun but I've never been to Trinidad's carnival. My family who have been to Trini's carnival tell me it's the best carnival in the Caribbean so I really want to go.



Trinidad is the best carnival ever. Trust me when you go, you going to want to live there.  It's crazy in Trinidad so they would rob a outsider with the quickness.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

yeah, everytime i go my nan always worry about what im wearing lol


----------



## Invisible Phantom (May 9, 2007)

I saw the video and i have to say it's just plain wrong.


----------



## ez (May 9, 2007)

how did a 14 year old manage to get in a night club of all places?

That girl in the picture does not look 14. Akon made an honest mistake and most people would at first glance


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I was speaking from Akon's point of view. C'mon, he's a famous rapper/singer holding a concert, he damn well knows he'll get in trouble for doing that type of dance on an underaged girl. He didn't really care or bother about her age coz the chick didn't look like she was 14, so he did his thang. But overall it's Akon's fault and he's facing the consequence.



*It's an 18 and over party. *Why the hell would he ask her age? 
14 year olds aren't supposed to be at an 18 and over party. 



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Trinidad is the best carnival ever. Trust me when you go, you going to want to live there. It's crazy in Trinidad so they would rob a outsider with the quickness.



I see. So what part of Trinidad is considered the better part?
Also what does Tobago do? The country is Trinidad and Tobago but I hardly hear anything about Tobago.


----------



## NeonRoses (May 9, 2007)

She obviously gave the bouncer a quick fuck to get in.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

i know nothing about tobago >_>

do you CC?

im going there for 1 or 2 weeks soon so maybe i can learn some shit


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> i know nothing about tobago >_>
> 
> do you CC?
> 
> im going there for 1 or 2 weeks soon so maybe i can learn some shit



Yeah all I know is that their separated by water. Tobago needs to do some shit to get recognized.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I was speaking from Akon's point of view. C'mon, he's a famous rapper/singer holding a concert, he damn well knows he'll get in trouble for doing that type of dance on an underaged girl. He didn't really care or bother about her age coz the chick didn't look like she was 14, so he did his thang. But overall it's Akon's fault and he's facing the consequence.



Things like that won't get him in trouble as how he's been doing it for awhile now and such companies as Verizon still had him. Keep in mind that he also has 3 wives, which is not a good example either to be setting, but Verizon still had him. And he didn't "damn well know he would get in trouble for doing that type of dance on an underaged girl" if he didn't know she was underage. Get it through. He didn't know! You would think that by logic one would assume that it's only common sense to figure out that if you are at a party that is only for people 18 years and older, everybody there must've been of that age in order to have entered the club. That must've been Akon's thinking as how it's logical. Akon could bag any girl he wants with his status, why would you think he would pick a 15 year old if he knew she was? I highly doubt Akon is a p*d*p****.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> The thing he pulled off on stage was just hideous. I'd honestly go throw a bottle at his head if I'd been there.



I lol'ed.

Like the other guy said, if you throw a bottle at the rapper, instead of praising you, the crowd will mostly likely shank your ass with all kinds of knifes and weapons, remeber that the girl should never have been in the club in the first place and it looked like she was enjoying every bit of it. Also the fact that he never knew she was 14 to begin with.

IMO people's defination of morals will mean nothing in in that kind of area.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> i know nothing about tobago >_>
> 
> do you CC?
> 
> im going there for 1 or 2 weeks soon so maybe i can learn some shit



Tobago is a part of Trinidad so everything you hear about Trinidad, it's the same as Tobago.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

pek just has really different attitudes and values towards dancing it seems

must be because of where he lives maybe? and how he was raised


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Keep in mind that he also has 3 wives, which is not a good example either to be setting, but Verizon still had him.



Who says having three wives isn't a good example to be setting? He's muslim so it's ok according to his religion. What you got something against muslims huh?
Nah I'm just kidding. I don't think you meant to offend muslims. 



Cyber Celebrity18 said:


> Tobago is a part of Trinidad so everything you hear about Trinidad, it's the same as Tobago.


Yes I know Tobago is a part of Trinidad but they need to get their name out there still. I mean most of the people I know have never heard about Tobago.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Who says having three wives isn't a good example to be setting? He's muslim so it's ok according to his religion. What you got something against muslims huh?
> Nah I'm just kidding. I don't think you meant to offend muslims.



Being a male, I would find it to be the best thing!lol If as a female, not so likely. But when I said my statement, I meant more through the eyes of Verizon, an *American *company


----------



## impersonal (May 9, 2007)

aw, come on, the girl looks 20. She's dressed like a whore. Akon couldn't possibly know about her age. I can understand why people would dislike that such a scene was shown to a non-adult public, but when I read in the article that the girl was "molested", I call that bullshit.




> It was an 18 and over club. By being there she was saying that she is over 18. In an 18 and over club you don't expect someone to be 14. It's completely her fault for going there knowing she wasn't 18.



OOPS! Well, apparantly, Akon did absolutely nothing wrong there.


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Being a male, I would find it to be the best thing!lol *If as a female, not so likely*. But when I said my statement, I meant more through the eyes of Verizon, an *American *company



A female with three wives.:amazed I like where this is going.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 9, 2007)

Wtf, that is just wrong, no matter the age, humping a random girl on stage is just bleh. She looks quite developed. o.O;


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> A female with three wives.:amazed I like where this is going.



Lol, I hope that's sarcasm. But just in case, I was talking about being one of the females. I would get jealous and angry knowing that my husband is messing around with other females and there's nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

you can always go psycho and kill him


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> *It's an 18 and over party. *Why the hell would he ask her age?
> 14 year olds aren't supposed to be at an 18 and over party.




This is a fact right?

If so then WTF! Akon is not guilty.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> This is a fact right?
> 
> If so then WTF! Akon is not guilty.



Wait, now you've decided to change your opinion on the matter? Did you not read that in the articles posted on the web? Man you really need to read more on the info than what's posted in order to get a debate.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> This is a fact right?
> 
> If so then WTF! Akon is not guilty.



Take note JB that she was enjoying it.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Wait a minute I just peeped this shit.  Akon has three fucking wives?


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Wait a minute I just peeped this shit.  Akon has three fucking wives?



Sure if you're a muslim. you can have as many wives as you want.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> It's a black thing.



I'm black and I still think this is wrong. Of course I don't believe in there being 'black and white things' the way I see things, people should have a sense of moral decency...this neither moral or decent...






C-Dog said:


> Akon is not at fault period.



He's the adult in the situation, as much as the girl might have looked the part, he is at least partly at fault. 



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Wait a minute I just peeped this shit.  Akon has three fucking wives?



Yeah, I read that too, but for some reason it didn't seem true...I thought polygamy was illegal here. 



C-Dog said:


> Sure if you're a muslim. you can have as many wives as you want.



And from what I am seeing in this video I can sure tell that he is a good faith practicing Muslim...humping little girls. I wish he would have pulled this in Pakistan, they'd take good care of him.


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

do anyone have the vid of him humping a 14 yr old girl?

Edit: I seen the vid and  Akon ass is going down.

but damn she don't look 14.


----------



## Psycho (May 9, 2007)

i see nothing illegal there, just a big joke

and shee seems like she's enjoying it.. lol


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

Fame < Infamy said:
			
		

> I'm black and I still think this is wrong. Of course I don't believe in there being 'black and white things' the way I see things, people should have a sense of moral decency...this neither moral or decent...



By a black thing I mean It's something a majority of our race does bro. However, some white people have done this before but they made little fuss over it. Also Akon was horny as hell and sometimes It's impossible to control your hormones especially when you got a nice piece of ass such as hers walking up on the stage. Plus, If you're at a club you'd care less about control and It's not a place to bring whiny cry babies such as her ass.









			
				Fame < Infamy said:
			
		

> He's the adult in the situation, as much as the girl might have looked the part, he is at least partly at fault.



So he's the adult. 

Just because he's an adult doesn't mean he's going to show control. Some adults don't care about that shit, and Akon hardly has any children so I doubt he'd give less then a care about her safety. He's a married African American player with 3 fine wives.





			
				Fame < Infamy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I read that too,  but for some reason it didn't seem true...I thought polygamy was illegal here.



In America you can get away with so many things now adays It isn't even funny. We,ve gotten away with murdering, bootlegging, rapes, Drive-bys, plagarising, graffiti, and etc.



			
				Fame < Infamy said:
			
		

> And from what I am seeing in this video I can sure tell that he is a good faith practicing Muslim...humping little girls. I wish he would have pulled this in Pakistan, they'd take good care of him.



If only Akon wasn't American then I'm pretty sure we could smuggle him in that country without them knowing that he's one of us.


----------



## SasukeUchiha19 (May 9, 2007)

I'm 14 and none of the girls in my class looks like that.

She must be 17 or 18.


----------



## Yellow (May 9, 2007)

SasukeUchiha19 said:


> I'm 14 and none of the girls in my class looks like that.
> 
> She must be 17 or 18.



Oh in a later article she said she was 15. First she says she's 14 then she's 15. I think his chick is getting really confused.  She obviously got in trouble and tried to lie. That girl is the one wrong here.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2007)

[rant]





> Despite the criticism, Akon is getting a lot of support from the black community for his inappropriate actions, just as other artists like Snoop Dogg.


Who is this black community that seems to support it? stereotypical bastards.This shit angers me .

Akon is a fucking bad role model, and here is an example of how he and other black rappers (or R&B if you want to pull that bullshit) taint the "black" community,And are basically role models that encourage black to live up to the stereotype.

wait.

How come there is even a "black community?" are we not all Americans? Didn't MLK jr. fight to stop that demarcation? but we are bringing it upon our selves once more. what the hell is "BET" if white men made "WET" (lol white entertainment television) Black people would shout "Foul". Double standards.

I remember when matryn made the "I'm not racist I'm prejudice" thread people shot him down. but the assumptions he was making was based on what Black rappers and even day to day blacks portray to the world. How then can we counter people that view us in a bad light?
[/rant]


I think legal action should be taken against akon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 10, 2007)

I think Akon's wives are in Senegal, not America. So it's pretty much practiced and legal. Anyways, Fame<Infamy, you might be black, but I would have to take a stab and say you're not the type that goes to these type of events are you? And Red, I think you're looking at this situation from the wrong view. Besides, that article was done by a non-black person, and if you read the other statements in that article, they have a biast and racist view on the situation. Read the one that I had up earlier:


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 10, 2007)

That 14 yr. old look more like 17 or 18 yrs. old. Shenanigans like that must not be done at all by artists. To top it all off, the kids dad is a preacher. Now I wonder how things will turn out for Akon.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

BeautifulGreenBeast said:
			
		

> Pervert.



Homo



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Who is this black community that seems to support it? stereotypical bastards.This shit angers me .
> 
> Akon is a fucking bad role model, and here is an example of how he and other black rappers (or R&B if you want to pull that bullshit) taint the "black" community,And are basically role models that encourage black to live up to the stereotype.



Calm down Grandma. 

Since when Is Akon supposed to be a role model? He's doing what he does and is living life to the fullest. He wasn't just their to sing his song he had rights to party like a fucking maniac. Also most people are born stereotypes and live an all black community. 



			
				Red said:
			
		

> How come there is even a "black community?" are we not all Americans? Didn't MLK jr. fight to stop that demarcation? but we are bringing it upon our selves once more. what the hell is "BET" if white men made "WET" (lol white entertainment television) Black people would shout "Foul". Double standards.
> 
> I remember when matryn made the "I'm not racist I'm prejudice" thread people shot him down. but the assumptions he was making was based on what Black rappers and even day to day blacks portray to the world. How then can we counter people that view us in a bad light?



If you take the time to count the people in this thread he's not just getting support from the Black community but everyone in this thread who think that girl is a whiny little bitch and is making Akon looking like Micheal Jackson. 

Also Akon has support from a white man as well.


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> That 14 yr. old look more like 17 or 18 yrs. old. Shenanigans like that must not be done at all by artists. To top it all off, the kids dad is a preacher. Now I wonder how things will turn out for Akon.



What the fuck do you mean by it shouln't be done by artists at all? As the article said that was a regular part of Akon's act. So what if he fucking wants to do that. Do you know anything about Caribbean or even Black/African dancing? There was nothing wrong with what Akon did. The girl was wrong for going to a party for 18 and over. She obviously must have known there's a reason for the party being 18 and over and yet she still went. That bitch got what she wanted and she got caught. It's her fault not Akon's.

P.S. Sorry for the language but I'm pissed at you ignorant people.


----------



## dummy plug (May 10, 2007)

he humped her in public? and she's minor? well someone's gonna get his ass in court...


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

dummy plug said:


> he humped her in public? and she's minor? well someone's gonna get his ass in court...



I don't know shit about the law but I know Akon was not the one wrong here. I won't explain again. Read my earlier posts dammit. The most he'll probably get is a fine if they even have a case against him.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Btw just wanna throw this out here but have you seen this girls myspace? 

She's a fucking slut she said she's 19 years old. 

I call slut fucking slut!


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

wow he wants to go to jail like paris hilton, lol, but seriously? can i see her id cause she dsn look 14 to me


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

Whoa that girl doesn't look 14 at all.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 10, 2007)

Wait, I want to see the official Myspace page!


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Wait, I want to see the official Myspace page!



I can't find her myspace page but the article shows pics from her myspace page. 

I another wild story y'all won't believe... AKON APOLOGIZED!  



What a fucking moron you did not need to go ahead and apologize especially one so half-assed.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (May 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Dude, that chicks 14?  Fuck, she's hot!
> 
> I can't blame the guy.  She doesn't look 14 to me.  And she was at a club or something?  Honest mistake.
> 
> ...I'd fuck her.




I second that, she looks older, she's *in R&B singer voice* Fy-a-yaann


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

because he done something that would be seen as acceptable by all means if the girl wasnt under age?

BET is a great channel and i love it imo, we need it in england

here all we get is MTV Base, hip hop etc on that

note that in england some people are confused about the paper, "the voice" for black people in england o/w i can't remember what it says, my teacher said it's ok for it to said that it's for black people as most of the other papers are white oriented and the only good thing about black people you see in them are in the sports section.

and yes MLK wanted us to be equals etc but lets face it, it just hasn't happend yet, and i can't call any white man, "a brotha" yet

and fuck martyn

i dont go around saying i hate white people because they stop and search me and shit

and my post in martyns thread was to show how i looked racist, but along his views are prejudiced, BS

*looks at sig*



dummy plug said:


> he humped her in public? and she's minor? well someone's gonna get his ass in court...



where did you see actual humping?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 10, 2007)

Haha.. Akon.. LOL.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> I can't find her myspace page but the article shows pics from her myspace page.
> 
> I another wild story y'all won't believe... AKON APOLOGIZED!
> 
> ...



You want him to take the heat?  Akon had no choice but to apologize because this is dampering his career and is making him turn out to be a bad guy.  Let's break it down.  The girl enjoyed what she was doing and everything was peaches and cream.  A guy from her father congregation told him their was a video with his 14 year old daughter, and he spazzed out.  Now the girl is trying to say she wants to get closer with God and it's Akon fault.  Couple of interviews later and she is now"15".  You look in her myspace page and it says "19".  Again who is to blame again?


----------



## tinoxtreme (May 10, 2007)

It's the girl fault. Plus I read that Akon and the Preacher weren't going to court anyways. Plus that girl does not look like freakin 14. When i was 14 I do not remember any girls with a body like that.


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 10, 2007)

ok, that is just wrong! I don't believe in banning music, however, if it were my kid, I'd find a way to make sure this fucker got his ass kicked so hard he would be under critical care at the hospital for months!


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *Pats head*  Don't worry one day they,ll get bigger and some day maybe Akon will hump you too...
> 
> Also you won't believe this but looking at this thread I thought of that Family Guy episode Brian humped Seabreeze.



 OMGS! That's funny, and I don't believe that minors should be banned from concerts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2007)

little nin said:


> because he done something that would be seen as acceptable by all means if the girl wasnt under age?
> 
> BET is a great channel and i love it imo, we need it in england
> 
> here all we get is MTV Base, hip hop etc on that



Well remember BET isn't owned by blacks anymore, they even took the news off. It's basically just a music video channel, Hell they show more videos than MTV.



Vicious ♥ said:


> I second that, she looks older, she's *in R&B singer voice* Fy-a-yaann



Yeah but I wouldn't ever have sex with a fourteen year old, even I was somewhere it was legal.



C-Dog said:


> I can't find her myspace page but the article shows pics from her myspace page.
> 
> I another wild story y'all won't believe... AKON APOLOGIZED!
> 
> ...



Hmm what do we normally call those people who apologize? Oh yeah, wrong. 



dummy plug said:


> he humped her in public? and she's minor? well someone's gonna get his ass in court...



I hope so, they should make an example of him. This isn't a cultural issue, its a decency one. 



yellowflash221 said:


> What the fuck do you mean by it shouln't be done by artists at all? As the article said that was a regular part of Akon's act. So what if he fucking wants to do that. Do you know anything about Caribbean or even Black/African dancing? There was nothing wrong with what Akon did. The girl was wrong for going to a party for 18 and over. She obviously must have known there's a reason for the party being 18 and over and yet she still went. That bitch got what she wanted and she got caught. It's her fault not Akon's.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the language but I'm pissed at you ignorant people.



Black/African dancing? This wasn't dancing, humping isn't dancing. I've seen people grind on the dance floor, but it doesn't look like this. And like I said several times earlier, you touch a girl who's underage, you should get in trouble.



C-Dog said:


> Homo
> 
> Also Akon has support from a white man as well.



Real mature you too...it doesn't matter if the people supporting him are white and black. How come every time a black person gets in trouble for being a dumb ass they turn it into a race issue? No its not a race issue, its your intelligence. If some white singer had done this, they should be in the same kind of trouble, because being of a certain race doesn't give you more rights. Like the right to molest little girls.(no matter how grown they look)



Dimezanime18 said:


> I think Akon's wives are in Senegal, not America. So it's pretty much practiced and legal. Anyways, Fame<Infamy, you might be black, but I would have to take a stab and say you're not the type that goes to these type of events are you? And Red, I think you're looking at this situation from the wrong view. Besides, that article was done by a non-black person, and if you read the other statements in that article, they have a biast and racist view on the situation. Read the one that I had up earlier:



Well I saw about three articles, and two news stories on the thing. I can say this out in the open, I don't care about the fact that I'm not the type of person to go to these type of things. I wouldn't be caught dead in a club, and if this kind of shit went on in the front of the room, I would walk out. Not matter who was on stage. 

This kind of thing should not happen at any event. This is what is wrong with our culture, things like this are morally acceptable, sex isn't important anymore, its not beautiful, artful, or gentle, its just a joke. A way for someone to get attention. 

Saying this is a racial issue makes blacks look bad, it drives a further wedge between the blacks and the other races. How do you expect other races to understand you when you are making an effort to separate yourself more culturally into a culture that honestly is neither African nor American.

I've never been to Africa, don't really have any need to go, this place is my home, I was born here, I live here, and my cultural surroundings tell me that what I saw on that tape was wrong. I'm no prude, I thought it was funny when the Red Hot Chili Peppers did the penis sock thing, and when Snoop Dogg talks about hos and bitches, I don't see much wrong with it because its just words and I know the difference between someone saying something, and someone living it. 

But actions speak louder that words, and the action Akon too, was like a scream.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 10, 2007)

In a club? Shouldn't she have been eighteen to get into one of those?

Anyway, rather tasteless by him.


----------



## Rivayir (May 10, 2007)

I can´t believe that the girl is 14 years old after looking at her pictures. What´s up with the 14 year old girls now a days? They didn´t look that sexy and mature when I was at that age. 

Poor Akon, he got trapped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2007)

Lastier said:


> I can?t believe that the girl is 14 years old after looking at her pictures. What?s up with the 14 year old girls now a days? They didn?t look that sexy and mature when I was at that age.
> 
> Poor Akon, he got trapped.



He got _locked up_.


----------



## Dango (May 10, 2007)

Kind of hard to feel sorry for a girl when she's dressed like a hooker. 
What the fuck has her parents been doing with her, man? Did you see her pictures? 



Screw what everybody says. The blame should be put on upbringing.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Actually, It's everbody's fault because It just goes to show naive people are and thinking every thing is how it appears.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (May 10, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> There's a video of it on most of the sites I found, if you just type preacher and Akon, you might get it but  is one of the links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No one under 18 is allowed to be in the club, period. The club is to blame. If she was 18 this is a non story.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Man, I swear the dudes who let that girl should be fired. Thanks to them Akon got fired by Verizion Wireless.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

Innocent? The hell? I'd bet my hat she _loved_ it.


----------



## Lycanthropy (May 10, 2007)

This reminds me of Snoop Dog using 13-14 year olds in his music videos 

And even if the girl wasn't 14, he shouldn't of done something like that.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Ko_Ko said:


> Innocent? The hell? I'd bet my hat she _loved_ it.



She's just afraid of being laughed at.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

If anybody is the ignorant party in a good margin of these cases, then the pen is on the parents and "elders."

I _am_ fifteen, and I always feel a mixture a exasperation and an inkling of pity when parents comment on how my generation is so fixated with dancing. 

Oh, and they're still thinking about the kind of dancing that's done in a _ballroom._ 

Havent had the heart to tell mum about what *really* goes down on the dance floor. It's seedy. (And I'd probably never get to go again.)

But hey, as long as she never asks and I never tell, she can keep her precious illusion that I'm allegedly the master of the Point-Bump.


----------



## Hope (May 10, 2007)

Omg.. That girl's same age as me.. 

Nuff Luff <3


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

*Fame < Infamy* is a good example of the fact that it doesn't matter what race you are, but where you live and how you're raised that affects what you think etc

i still think Akon did nothing wrong in the end


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 10, 2007)

I guess Akon had no choice but to apologize, especially for his career. But this is all ridiculous. There is something seriously wrong with the people in here who don't happen to understand that there is a world out there that people dance like this. We are all ignorant and negative towards something we don't understand...right Fame<Infamy?


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I guess Akon had no choice but to apologize, especially for his career. *But this is all ridiculous*. There is something seriously wrong with the people in here who don't happen to understand that there is a world out there that people dance like this. We are all ignorant and negative towards something we don't understand...right Fame<Infamy?



so true man


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Take note JB that she was enjoying it.



Yes, she was.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

thats just wrond,and i cant bleive he did that..lol,i hate rap though,so w/e...lol


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

what the fuck is wrong with people that don't like rap?

we dont go around saying how shit we think rock or anything else is most of the time, but you mother fuckers do

AND AKON AINT NO RAPPER


----------



## Shizor (May 10, 2007)

I doubt he thought for a second she was 14.

I wouldn't.


----------



## Marl (May 10, 2007)

Hell, she looks more mature than some of the 18 year olds I know. @_@

Easy mistake to make. The "performance" was probably going a bit far. All I have to say to this is: Admiral Ackbar.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> thats just wrond,and i cant bleive he did that..lol,i hate rap though,so w/e...lol



Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

well first of all rap suxs,so w/e,u can neg rep me,you do kno im d k1ng of negs.. =)) XDDD


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> well first of all rap suxs,they just talk really fast wit gay beats,so w/e,u can neg rep me,you do kno im d k1ng of negs.. =)) XDDD



Your the king of idiots NOT the king of Negs dipshit. 

AND AKON IS NOT A RAPPER YOU DUMBASS!


----------



## Mintaka (May 10, 2007)

I agree with the op in that people like him and paris hilton and all those other shitholes shouldn't be doing this shit.  As somone else in the thread said the only headline they should get it when they die.

And that was some seriously screwed up shit.


----------



## Einstein (May 10, 2007)

Trip to Africa lol.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

The culture that allows him to not only _do_ this but to receive cheers from the audience and recognition from fans in general is fucking disgusting and needs to be done away with COMPLETELY. The same culture that made this twat famous.

What I think he really needs is a big sweaty black mad pounding him for a while, perhaps in prison.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> The culture that allows him to not only _do_ this but to receive cheers from the audience and recognition from fans in general is fucking disgusting and needs to be done away with COMPLETELY. The same culture that made this twat famous.



Oh quit being a stick in the mud I say he fucked her well.


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> The culture that allows him to not only _do_ this but to receive cheers from the audience and recognition from fans in general is fucking disgusting and needs to be done away with COMPLETELY. The same culture that made this twat famous.
> 
> What I think he really needs is a big sweaty black mad pounding him for a while, perhaps in prison.



What the fuck is wrong with all the haters in this thread?

You got something against my culture mutherfucker? You can't tell people to change their culture. People don't just forget about their heritage whenever they feel like. I don't know where your from but your culture probably has some things that I would find offensive but I'm not gonna tell you to forget about your culture. Blacks have already lost a lot of their heritage and ancestry and now you want to take more from blacks. Well fuck you. Your not going to get an entire country to change because you feel they should.
Go learn about the culture and ancestry of Trinidad before you come here trying to bash the culture.


----------



## Shikumaru_Anikouji (May 10, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> There's a video of it on most of the sites I found, if you just type preacher and Akon, you might get it but  is one of the links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol well i wouldn't blame akon because it is a nightclub and the 14 year old went in there so its really her fault of her being there at the first place.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Oh quit being a stick in the mud I say he fucked her well.



You know he would only last a couple minutes though.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Eh,so the guy busted a nut in a club. Nothing wrong with that,girl had no business being there,so any sticky situation she got into was her own fault.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Your the king of idiots NOT the king of Negs dipshit.
> 
> AND AKON IS NOT A RAPPER YOU DUMBASS!



Did i ever day he was a rapper?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

If I'm in a club and the security asked for my ID before I could get in, then every chic in there is fresh fish to me.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> Did i ever day he was a rapper?



It's rather obvious you thought he was.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with all the haters in this thread?
> 
> You got something against my culture mutherfucker? You can't tell people to change their culture. People don't just forget about their heritage whenever they feel like. I don't know where your from but your culture probably has some things that I would find offensive but I'm not gonna tell you to forget about your culture. Blacks have already lost a lot of their heritage and ancestry and now you want to take more from blacks. Well fuck you. Your not going to get an entire country to change because you feel they should.
> Go learn about the culture and ancestry of Trinidad before you come here trying to bash the culture.



Fuck off.

Get a fucking grip will you. did I SAY blacks? I said the word "black" ONCE in my entire post and that was at the end, completely unrelated to my argument. I'm talking about *Rap culture*. And don't you try to fucking tell me how fucking wonderful that culture is either. Save you history lesson ok? Because this argument has NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> The culture that allows him to not only _do_ this but to receive cheers from the audience and recognition from fans in general is fucking disgusting and needs to be done away with COMPLETELY. The same culture that made this twat famous.



Wow, I can see you being a killer like the VA Tech guy. Do you understand what you just said?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

If I was to keep typing over and over how I hate Rock, everybody who isn't black would go crazy right?  It's annoying to keep on seeing "Oh I hate rap."  "Damn Rap Sucks."   "It sounds so dumb."  I would get very defensive as well, but this is entertainment for me when I'm bored.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Wow, I can see you being a killer like the VA Tech guy. Do you understand what you just said?



By "Done away with" I don't mean kill if thats what you're thinking. I'm just sick and fucking tired of this being the mainstream, so mainstream that this girl's mother even let her go see the show in the first place.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's rather obvious you thought he was.



Ummmm.... NO,its possible you could infer that,but it is not what i said..if yuo can find were i said "Akon is a rapper" then ill agree i said that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeahh,and the time i said it in is message dosent count!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Popular music has always been controversial. Even in the days of the Beatles and Stones girls were going to shows with the intent to fuck the brains out of a band member. Heck I beat even Mozart had a few groupies way back when.


@Sasuke: What do you think rap is ?


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> If I was to keep typing over and over how I hate Rock, everybody who isn't black would go crazy right?  It's annoying to keep on seeing "Oh I hate rap."  "Damn Rap Sucks."   "It sounds so dumb."  I would get very defensive as well, but this is entertainment for me when I'm bored.



if someone said "I hate rock" i wouldent care,of course i like rock better,but i wouldent care,thats ther opinion,but we hv these n00bs out here(
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not metioning any names


) who dont like other peoples  opinions and hav anger manegment probs..lol,so it was just my opinion,but w/e


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Get a fucking grip will you. did I SAY blacks? I said the word "black" ONCE in my entire post and that was at the end, completely unrelated to my argument. I'm talking about *Rap culture*. And don't you try to fucking tell me how fucking wonderful that culture is either. Save you history lesson ok? Because this argument has NOTHING to do with it.



I could go on about how the rock culture or any other culture isn't a wonderful culture but there's no point to that. All you've been doing is bashing rap but you haven't said anything substantial about why you think this is wrong. Akon didn't do anything wrong. It's the girls fault.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 10, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> What the fuck do you mean by it shouln't be done by artists at all? As the article said that was a regular part of Akon's act. So what if he fucking wants to do that. Do you know anything about Caribbean or even Black/African dancing? There was nothing wrong with what Akon did. The girl was wrong for going to a party for 18 and over. She obviously must have known there's a reason for the party being 18 and over and yet she still went. That bitch got what she wanted and she got caught. It's her fault not Akon's.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the language but I'm pissed at you ignorant people.



There's a fine line between dry humping and grinding for all I know. Yeah it is a part of Akon's act, but he should've known that that certain part of his act might get him into trouble. Dry humping is a different story from the real thing, but eventually, some media person is bound to turn it into an issue, hence Akon's predicament.  I have nothing against Akon. In fact, I like his songs.  

As for the girl, I never insinuated that she wasn't at fault for what happened.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Popular music has always been controversial. Even in the days of the Beatles and Stones girls were going to shows with the intent to fuck the brains out of a band member. Heck I beat even Mozart had a few groupies way back when.




But still, that doesn't make it alright for a grown man to exploit a fourteen year old at all let alone on stage in front of an entire audience of people.

You know Mozart had a special private room in his place for that


----------



## Pontago (May 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Dude, that chicks 14?  Fuck, she's hot!
> 
> I can't blame the guy.  She doesn't look 14 to me.  And she was at a club or something?  Honest mistake.
> 
> ...I'd fuck her.



 

yeah...I don't believe it either.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Popular music has always been controversial. Even in the days of the Beatles and Stones girls were going to shows with the intent to fuck the brains out of a band member. Heck I beat even Mozart had a few groupies way back when.
> 
> 
> @Sasuke: What do you think rap is ?



ppl talkin fast,with pritty kool beats,but its ushaly about odd and boring topics(there breakfast,dinner,lunch,sex,girls,money,etc.),heres the average rap song,i even hav a title:

My Day

I got up in the morn'
i ate cerial
then i went to school
i failed a test
i-----i went home
i--i---i--i- went ta sleep
then i woke up
I got up in the morn'
i ate cerial
then i went to school
i failed a test
i-----i went home
i--i---i--i- went ta sleep
then i woke up
I got up in the morn'
i ate cerial
then i went to school
i failed a test
i-----i went home
i--i---i--i- went ta sleep
then i woke up
I got up in the morn'
i ate cerial
then i went to school
i failed a test
i-----i went home
i--i---i--i- went ta sleep
then i woke up
___________________________________
so called mystictrunks has nottin ta say bak do ya?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cuzz its tru


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> By "Done away with" I don't mean kill if thats what you're thinking. I'm just sick and fucking tired of this being the mainstream, so mainstream that this girl's mother even let her go see the show in the first place.



Where does it say the girls mother let her go to the show?

I'm sure she didn't tell her mother she was going to an 18 and over party and if she did then the mother is also at fault for what happenned.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Get a fucking grip will you. did I SAY blacks? I said the word "black" ONCE in my entire post and that was at the end, completely unrelated to my argument. I'm talking about *Rap culture*. And don't you try to fucking tell me how fucking wonderful that culture is either. Save you history lesson ok? Because this argument has NOTHING to do with it.



You DO understand that Akon isn't even a rapper, right?

And the girl was in an 18 years or older club, and incidentally also looked quite mature for her age. He's not at fault, because he had every reason to believe her an adult.

You ARE biased.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> I could go on about how the rock culture or any other culture isn't a wonderful culture but there's no point to that. All you've been doing is bashing rap but you haven't said anything substantial about why you think this is wrong. Akon didn't do anything wrong. It's the girls fault.



I'm not ridiculing the culture directly, just faulting it for not only contributing to this, but in certain cases promoting it. And if you feel it necessary to list the faults of rock culture, by all means *do*. That culture has it's indiscretions as well. but I suppose you're just using that statement as some kind of retaliation, assuming I listen to that shit or something.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> ppl talkin fast,with pritty kool beats,but its ushaly about odd and boring topics(there breakfast,dinner,lunch,sex,girls,money,etc.),heres the average rap song,i even hav a title:
> 
> My Day
> 
> ...



Everybody is entitled to their opinion but what the fuck are typing about?  You think that's how hip hip is about or you pulling our legs?  I type rhymes right now that would make you think about it for a week.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Where does it say the girls mother let her go to the show?
> 
> I'm sure she didn't tell her mother she was going to an 18 and over party and if she did then the mother is also at fault for what happenned.



Just the same I blame the mother for letting her daughter get sucked into it, which was, no question, promoted by this mainstream culture.

Sure the girl made the decision for herself, but under 18 that means nothing.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> ppl talkin fast,with pritty kool beats,but its ushaly about odd and boring topics*(there breakfast,dinner,lunch,sex,girls,money,etc.)*,heres the average rap song,i even hav a title:
> 
> My Day
> 
> ...



Oh. my. god. What the hell do you think ALL ARTIST sing about?

Rock artists practically compose songs based on the same thing; sex, girls, a day they had, and their lives.

You sir, fail.

But you WIN my Shit Seal:


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> There's a fine line between dry humping and grinding for all I know. Yeah it is a part of Akon's act, but *he should've known that that certain part of his act might get him into trouble.* Dry humping is a different story from the real thing, but eventually, some media person is bound to turn it into an issue, hence Akon's predicament.  I have nothing against Akon. In fact, I like his songs.
> 
> As for the girl, I never insinuated that she wasn't at fault for what happened.



He did know that might get him into trouble. That's why he requested that the event should be an 18 and over party.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> ppl talkin fast,with pritty kool beats,but its ushaly about odd and boring topics(there breakfast,dinner,lunch,sex,girls,money,etc.),heres the average rap song,i even hav a title:
> 
> My Day
> 
> ...



I had to burn a cd for a friend >.>


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Just the same I blame the mother for letting her daughter get sucked into it, which was, no question, promoted by this mainstream culture.
> 
> Sure the girl made the decision for herself, but under 18 that means nothing.



Your blaming her mother for her actions?  That's like me blaming your mother for being a troll in this forum.  Teenagers are known to rebel and follow their friends and do whatever they want.  Please do not blame this on bad parenting.


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

Ko_Ko said:


> You DO understand that Akon isn't even a rapper, right?
> 
> And the girl was in an 18 years or older club, and incidentally also looked quite mature for her age. He's not at fault, because he had every reason to believe her an adult.
> 
> You ARE biased.




My original argument stated that the culture that lets this guy get away with this is corrupt. The culture that led the underage girl to the show in the first place. 

because if you're saying this type of thing is perfectly alright then fine, we're on COMPLETELY different levels.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

Ko_Ko said:


> Oh. my. god. What the hell do you think ALL ARTIST sing about?
> 
> Rock artists practically compose songs based on the same thing; sex, girls, a day they had, and their lives.
> 
> ...



Ummm..No,do you really wunt me to give you Hmmm..... 100 rock artists who dont sing about any of that??or another amount up to 250 of em'???


----------



## lemonlime (May 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Your blaming her mother for her actions?  That's like me blaming your mother for being a troll in this forum.  Teenagers are known to rebel and follow their friends and do whatever they want.  Please do not blame this on bad parenting.



Real cute little retaliation attempt there, really, that was sweet.

And just so you know, I blame the culture. I suppose thats still not clear for some reason.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

I'm sure nearly every musical artist at one point or another has made a song about

girls
sex
money
or their lives


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm sure nearly every musical artist at one point or another has made a song about
> 
> girls
> sex
> ...



about girls,yes they do,but not about sex,drugs,or money,not any rockers...and yes ther lives
______________________________
but the stuff about ther lives dosent involve any meal of the day..lol
______________________________
o.O,Ko_Ko u jus got pwned
______________________________
and ko_ko if you still wunt to argue lets hav an AMV battleoff,you make an amv wit a rap song,ill do one wit a rock song,and hav people judge =))


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke Asakura said:
			
		

> Did i ever day he was a rapper?




...............................

No we were talking about how your mother looks like the bitch of some rapper.

WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK?  






Sasuke_Asakura said:


> Ummmm.... NO,its possible you could infer that,but it is not what i said..if yuo can find were i said "Akon is a rapper" then ill agree i said that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				Sasuke Asakura said:
			
		

> well first of all rap suxs,they just talk really fast wit gay beats,so w/e,u can neg rep me,you do kno im d k1ng of negs.. =)) XDDD



Here in this post where you're saying Akon has gay beats.



			
				YellowFlash221 said:
			
		

> What the fuck is wrong with all the haters in this thread?
> 
> You got something against my culture mutherfucker? You can't tell people to change their culture. People don't just forget about their heritage whenever they feel like. I don't know where your from but your culture probably has some things that I would find offensive but I'm not gonna tell you to forget about your culture. Blacks have already lost a lot of their heritage and ancestry and now you want to take more from blacks. Well fuck you. Your not going to get an entire country to change because you feel they should.
> Go learn about the culture and ancestry of Trinidad before you come here trying to bash the culture.



Woah..  


Yellow take a chill pill dude



			
				Sasuke Asakura said:
			
		

> ppl talkin fast,with pritty kool beats,but its ushaly about odd and boring topics(there breakfast,dinner,lunch,sex,girls,money,etc.),heres the average rap song,i even hav a title:
> 
> My Day
> 
> ...



......That is the worst rap and is not even close to how rappers or much less R& B dudes like Akon do son.

Try some N.W.A or Wu-tang dude. 



			
				Lemonlime said:
			
		

> Fuck off.
> 
> Get a fucking grip will you. did I SAY blacks? I said the word "black" ONCE in my entire post and that was at the end, completely unrelated to my argument. I'm talking about Rap culture. And don't you try to fucking tell me how fucking wonderful that culture is either. Save you history lesson ok? Because this argument has NOTHING to do with it.



You're are biased fucking biased. 

Period.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> ...............................
> 
> No we were talking about how your mother looks like the bitch of some rapper.
> 
> ...




gay beats means hes a rapper???


yeahh,well guess what???^_^,i never said he was a rapper,and im not goin to insult you,or i will get a temporarily-ban again...lol


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> about girls,yes they do,but not about sex,drugs,or money,not any rockers...and yes ther lives



Many many rockers talk about sex,drugs and money.


Where do you think they got the term "Sex,Drgs,and Rock n Roll" from . . .


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Many many rockers talk about sex,drugs and money.
> 
> 
> Where do you think they got the term "Sex,Drgs,and Rock n Roll" from . . .



rock n' roll isent da same as rock,and the over 500 rock bands i listen to dunt talk bout' dat..


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJaQW8VdXws[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the real shit right here. Not like that mainstream shit.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> rock n' roll isent da same as rock,and the over 500 rock bands i listen to dunt talk bout' dat..



You're still ignorant, and have been proven wrong. To say that there are no rock songs about substances or sex is horribly outrageous.

And I don't know where you get this dipshit idea of rappers only rapping about _food._


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

And I get negged for stating my opinion?  I can't fuck with this forum anymore.  People too childish for me.  Those who I'm cool with, have a good one.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJaQW8VdXws[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's the real shit right here. Not like that mainstream shit.



no offece,but dats worse den da rap i made up hahahaha..lol

the rock u here muss be gay den

listen ta disthe 2nd 2 are crazy guys,holy shit o,O,0)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuv7gPgfaQo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dM6elRs7F5k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4pFkUryzf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkZ4lRfllko[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRru1uU1-Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

As long as we're posting videos


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PojnU_v49kE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjBFb9rj-Zs[/YOUTUBE]

OH SNAP ROCK ABOUT DRUGS


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

rap i like:

any chronic future

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43ppeCdRwhk[/YOUTUBE]

second song(i think its rap):

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7jrpFHzrA8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yellow (May 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Woah..
> 
> 
> Yellow take a chill pill dude
> ...



I was just mad because it sounded like he was saying Trinidadians should change their culture. I still don't agree that rappers should do away with the rap culture. Rap is an art and a way of expression. Yes there are rappers who give rap a bad image but there are also rappers that make good wholesome music. Everything has it's faults. There's no point in ending rap because of some flaws. And besides Akon isn't a rapper so this whole rap argument has nothing to do with him.

EditCyber Celebrity I got neg repped too. What's the point in talking about this if we can't state our opinion?


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

o yeahh,and 2pac:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUoUDuAPCZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xpeed (May 10, 2007)

She can't be 14. Either that or girls these days go through puberty real young.  Even I would mistaken her for 18.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

@ Sasuke some of those songs can even be called worthy much less good enough to be posted. Especially, that song which was used in teh beginning of Step up. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rS57khbM0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGSrHf-bpz4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRczeBmS5zs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDfToFcJ2J4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Vk0EL-r8g[/YOUTUBE]

Trust me these are the best songs Eva

This shit's raw as hell


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 10, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> By "Done away with" I don't mean kill if thats what you're thinking. I'm just sick and fucking tired of this being the mainstream, so mainstream that this girl's mother even let her go see the show in the first place.



Actually, fact, she lied and told her parents that she was going to her friend's house for ice cream. Look it up. Also, her father was a preacher, I assure you that the parents are not supportive of that type of music. It's people like you that get under my skin. So ignorant. I mean read the whole story and get more info before you form a debate. If you get caught with false statements in your arguements, you will lose.


----------



## archaned (May 10, 2007)

Stop scaring ppl with this robbery nonsense.



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Trinidad is the best carnival ever. Trust me when you go, you going to want to live there.  It's crazy in Trinidad so they would rob a outsider with the quickness.


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2007)

Lemonlime said:
			
		

> By "Done away with" I don't mean kill if thats what you're thinking. I'm just sick and fucking tired of this being the mainstream, so mainstream that this girl's mother even let her go see the show in the first place.



So ignorant... 

I swear there should be a rule  for letting morons like you into debate threads. 

The girls parents didn't let her go to the show. PERIOD. You need to think about it. Do you think the parents would let her go to the club much less one that only allows 18 + years olds? No of course not. I doubt they'd even let her go if they saw the way she was dressing. 

She is  a slut as well.


----------



## Yellow (May 11, 2007)

archaned said:


> Stop scaring ppl with this robbery nonsense.



Are you scared cause I wasn't? Stuff like that happens. It doesn't scare me because I'm from the Caribbean and I know stuff like that occur you just have to be careful.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 11, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> He did know that might get him into trouble. That's why he requested that the event should be an 18 and over party.



Yeah, but eitherway, the poor fella got into a sad predicament due to circumstances beyond his control.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 11, 2007)

I'm just saying, if I was a girl and a big fan of Akon, I wouldn't mind getting ride by him.lmao I mean the next day I would be telling all my friends and showing them the pics while they get all jealous and shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Get a fucking grip will you. did I SAY blacks? I said the word "black" ONCE in my entire post and that was at the end, completely unrelated to my argument. I'm talking about *Rap culture*. And don't you try to fucking tell me how fucking wonderful that culture is either. Save you history lesson ok? Because this argument has NOTHING to do with it.



I think you are partly right, but what should be said is that this notion that black people can't like rap, R&B and respect their ancestry without having to go and be different and prove their blackness.

We get it, you have more skin pigment, big whoop.



mystictrunks said:


> I'm sure nearly every musical artist at one point or another has made a song about
> 
> girls
> sex
> ...



Yeah but not many hump people on stage.


----------



## The_Freak (May 11, 2007)

Humping 14 year olds on stage. LoL
That must be a trap !
Akon should think before humping


----------



## Fojos (May 11, 2007)

She's 14, the daughter of a preacher, and she dresses like a whore. Awesome.


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2007)

Seriously what is up with y'all you haters  in this thread?  



Fame < Infamy said:


> I think you are partly right, but what should be said is that this notion that black people can't like rap, R&B and respect their ancestry without having to go and be different and prove their blackness.



So you think Black people rap about the topics because they tryin to be hard? What the hell kinda logic is that? Plenty of rappers R& B artist pay homage to their ancestors and are very clean about it.


We get it, you have more skin pigment, big whoop.
[/QUOTE]




			
				 Fame < Infamy said:
			
		

> Yeah but not many hump people on stage.



Actually, some do and he's trying to have fun 'patna' just singing on stage isn't what they do sometimes they try and have fun.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

FUCK ROCK​
anyway, that dude saying that the whole culture should be banned o/w, different people, different culture, DEAL WITH IT

honestly race does have something to do with which rappers people hate


----------



## Keile (May 11, 2007)

*Get over it. Its comon practice.*

What a odd conincidence.

I'm in Trinidad and Tobago, where Akon had the concert and where this girl was humped. I'm still on my vacation with my parents and the girl was all over the news (considering shes 14 and shouldn't be at a club in the first place).

However, dancing like that is *common practice *in Trinidad and Tobago between adults. The club was named Zen and was apparently shut down due to this incident. Personally, I don't think anyone should be blamed for not knowing the girl was underage, especially Akon. 

The only *REASON* this is even given precedence is because its an underage girl. Akon wouldn't do something like this in North America because its not acceptable, however, in the carribean, it is. Trinidad and Tobago has a beautiful and diverse culture filled with wonder, fun...and raunchy dancing.


----------



## T4R0K (May 11, 2007)

Just for the record : I DON'T hate Akon because he's a rapper (and he isn't, since he sings), but just that his music attacks my eardrums with brutality. I mean, why does he have to use annoying effects for his songs ? 

I hate him since the first time I heard "Lonely". FREAKIN' DAMN ANNOYING VOICE !!

Other than that, he just got fooled by a jailbait. Happens...


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

i said something like earlier, as dancing or doing stuff like that is ok in the right context


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 11, 2007)

Ko_Ko said:


> You're still ignorant, and have been proven wrong. To say that there are no rock songs about substances or sex is horribly outrageous.
> 
> And I don't know where you get this dipshit idea of rappers only rapping about _food._



i said the ones i listen to,i havent been proven wrong,you have



C-Dog said:


> @ Sasuke some of those songs can even be called worthy much less good enough to be posted. Especially, that song which was used in teh beginning of Step up.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rS57khbM0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



no..lol, the worst songs ever maybe



little nin said:


> FUCK ROCK​
> anyway, that dude saying that the whole culture should be banned o/w, different people, different culture, DEAL WITH IT
> 
> honestly race does have something to do with which rappers people hate



rocks better in my opinion,but in ur opinion u like rap,wich i dont have a prob with


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 11, 2007)

Keile said:


> What a odd conincidence.
> 
> I'm in Trinidad and Tobago, where Akon had the concert and where this girl was humped. I'm still on my vacation with my parents and the girl was all over the news (considering shes 14 and shouldn't be at a club in the first place).
> 
> ...




Exactly. It just seems not alot of people can get that through their heads.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

sasuke what the hell, you must be retarded, you say you have no problem with rap then say the rap songs you quoted are the worst ever? fuckin dickhead


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 11, 2007)

OK,just so can FINALLY WIN this arguement(with the ppl who are arguein with me),anyone who wants to get in my way,why dont one of you arguers challenge me to an AMV BATTLE OFF!


or are you scared????


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 11, 2007)

little nin said:


> sasuke what the hell, you must be retarded, you say you have no problem with rap then say the rap songs you quoted are the worst ever? fuckin dickhead



i didnt say no prob with rap retard,i said no prob. with your opinion..lol,wow,read more carefully retard


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Just for the record : I DON'T hate Akon because he's a rapper (and he isn't, since he sings), but just that his music attacks my eardrums with brutality. I mean, why does he have to use annoying effects for his songs ?
> 
> I hate him since the first time I heard "Lonely". FREAKIN' DAMN ANNOYING VOICE !!
> 
> Other than that, he just got fooled by a jailbait. Happens...



Ever try listening this bitch here?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgK2ODc4ZaU[/YOUTUBE]

One of his best songs 

And another here

I love this song more

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3u65f4CRLk[/YOUTUBE]

The best  



			
				Sasuke Asakura said:
			
		

> rocks better in my opinion,but in ur opinion u like rap,wich i dont have a prob with



What the fuck are you talking about? A minute ago you said rap sucks??? Fucking hypocrite. 



			
				Sasuke Asakura said:
			
		

> OK,just so can FINALLY WIN this arguement(with the ppl who are arguein with me),anyone who wants to get in my way,why dont one of you arguers challenge me to an AMV BATTLE OFF!
> 
> 
> or are you scared????



Please...Please Sasuke just leave..Leave ok...? Please?  

The for all that is holy go.


----------



## Amaretti (May 11, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura, please try not to double-post. If you have something more to add, use the edit button at the bottom of your post.

Also if you have a personal issue (challenge) with the other posters, take it to PMs. You guys are beginning to derail the topic.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? A minute ago you said rap sucks??? Fucking hypocrite.



just what im sayin


----------



## T4R0K (May 11, 2007)

C-DOG TEMEEEEE !!! Why do you enjoy torturing me like that ?? IT HUUUUURTS !!!! I'LL PLUG YOUR EARS ON FRENCH LAMEASS SONGS UNTIL YOU SCREAM FOR YOUR MOTHER !!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Seriously what is up with y'all you haters  in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You actually took half of my post the wrong way. I was trying to ask, how come in black culture it is more common for people to think that they need to look or act like delinquents just because *some* of the music they listen to talks about those types of things. 

Music is not the sole factor in deciding culture. And just like I have said before about people calling things culture when they really are only partly right, culture is not learned, you're born in it, its hard to observe your own culture because is like a bubble, you view the world through it. It shapes your opinions at least partly. 

Now I might not be a big fan of rap because of where i grew up. I do respect some rappers and I do like others. And no, its not the radio rap or Eminem or anything like that. 

My musical taste fall somewhere with Punk, Ska, Jazz and the like; although I have been known to like R&B, Rap and sadly even Country. Calling me completely biased is kind of silly. I don't listen to the radio on my own, most of the music on there sounds like shit to me. Rock, Rap...alot of it. 

But what I was saying is that whenever a someone black gets in trouble for something of this nature, people defend it as being their culture, when I think that we need to stop defending the parts of our cultures that are questionable and question them ourselves. 

The slave trade used to be a cultural thing, but someone looked at it, saw it was wrong and stopped it because just because you can throw it under your cultural umbrella doesn't make it good. _In this world where we have cultures out there made up of terrorists _(not all Muslims, but culutres within them) _I think its safe to say that every culture can't be right_. 

And about him just trying to have fun, I'm not anti fun, but sexual displays like this are just tasteless.



little nin said:


> FUCK ROCK​
> anyway, that dude saying that the whole culture should be banned o/w, different people, different culture, DEAL WITH IT
> 
> honestly race does have something to do with which rappers people hate



Okay, the big red fuck rock was uncalled for, since if you knew anything about Rock, it was pretty much started by blacks...

Race does have something to with which rappers people hate, people hate the ones that make race a bigger issue than it is. Yes we still have racism, is it the biggest issue plaguing America...no. We have more important stuff to deal with. The few people out there running around being really racist hardly get anywhere any way. 



T4R0K said:


> Just for the record : I DON'T hate Akon because he's a rapper (and he isn't, since he sings), but just that his music attacks my eardrums with brutality. I mean, why does he have to use annoying effects for his songs ?
> 
> I hate him since the first time I heard "Lonely". FREAKIN' DAMN ANNOYING VOICE !!
> 
> Other than that, he just got fooled by a jailbait. Happens...



I hate his voice too, every since I heard locked up I have. 



Sasuke_Asakura said:


> i said the ones i listen to,i havent been proven wrong,you have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just need to *stop*, you came in here, started an argument with the wrong facts, then denied stating said facts, when its obvious when looking back that you did, you didn't even bother to edit the post where you called Akon a rapper (albeit passively). 

You sat there and said Akon was wrong, then said "I hate rap anyways" what the fuck do you expect us to think. Needless to say I am sick of having to scroll through your shit in my thread when I try to read the real posts...so *GTFO*.


----------



## Bikiluf (May 11, 2007)

Well I think we all knew that Akon was to become the next mister MJ (Micheal Jackson) someday.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

i knew that rock was basically started by black people, so does that mean i should like it? come on

and today it's mostly adopted by white people or caucasian o/w

that fuck rock was neccessary, too many people everywhere say they think rap is shit all the time and it sickens me.



Bikiluf said:


> Well I think we all knew that Akon was to become the next mister MJ (Micheal Jackson) someday.



the hell are you talkin about


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2007)

little nin said:


> i knew that rock was basically started by black people, so does that mean i should like it? come on
> 
> and today it's mostly adopted by white people or caucasian o/w
> 
> ...




I'm not saying you should like it, just that its part of our culture, and back then especially it was a much more positive thing that most music these days *of any culture*.


----------



## archaned (May 11, 2007)

Nah, i'm not scared. He is making it seem like folks can't go there without
fear of being robbed. I'm from there and follow the news etc. It can
happen but its rare. Probably for other islands, but for Trinidad you rarely 
hear about foreigners, tourists getting  harmed.



yellowflash221 said:


> Are you scared cause I wasn't? Stuff like that happens. It doesn't scare me because I'm from the Caribbean and I know stuff like that occur you just have to be careful.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

archaned said:


> Nah, i'm not scared. He is making it seem like folks can't go there without
> fear of being robbed. I'm from there and follow the news etc. It can
> happen but its rare. Probably for other islands, but for Trinidad you rarely
> hear about foreigners, tourists getting  harmed.



Man last summer when my father went back, the first day he had to stay in his room because there was a riot.  You making it seem like I'm bashing my own country.  I'm just making sure the dude have a wonderful experience with him and his friends, and nothing ruins it.  If you want to go there iced out, and wear some fresh Jordans, be my guess.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

it's always to try n be safe neway, i guess i don't look touristy when im there though, or real fresh


----------



## archaned (May 11, 2007)

I would like to know more, but we going off topic. This discussion
deserves its own thread. 

I do have some bias, because I go back to where i grew up with no issues
and i have some police and muslim affliations if needed.

Regarding the thread. 

I don't fault Akon. He is an entertainer and he delivered. He is not
there to police the club. - pass

The girl was at an adult club. Picture evidence has shown
her to not be what she is portraying after the incident 
happen. - fault

Her father appears to be very clueless about what is going
on with his child. - fault

The club allowed her to get eventhough she is underage - fault.

So a parent who had no control over a child that was running wild
and a club that was not enforcing the rules. Thats what this is about.



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Man last summer when my father went back, the first day he had to stay in his room because there was a riot.  You making it seem like I'm bashing my own country.  I'm just making sure the dude have a wonderful experience with him and his friends, and nothing ruins it.  If you want to go there iced out, and wear some fresh Jordans, be my guess.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 11, 2007)

Fame < Infamy said:


> I'm not saying you should like it, just that its part of our culture, and back then especially it was a much more positive thing that most music these days *of any culture*.



thank you for agreeing with me,people always hate my opinions that the reason i have so many negs,well..so your sayin you like rock more then rap....i do


----------



## Bender (May 12, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> C-DOG TEMEEEEE !!! Why do you enjoy torturing me like that ?? IT HUUUUURTS !!!! I'LL PLUG YOUR EARS ON FRENCH LAMEASS SONGS UNTIL YOU SCREAM FOR YOUR MOTHER !!!!!



LISTEN TO AKON YOU CANNOT RESIST!!!


----------



## Near (May 12, 2007)

This is why I listen to good artists.

Mr.clean!



If she was underage at an adult club, and this is basically what people go to see akon do then what's the problem? So if I went to a strip club underage and I got a lap dance, suddenly I am a victim?


----------



## Purple haze (May 12, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> thank you for agreeing with me,people always hate my opinions that the reason i have so many negs,well..so your sayin you like rock more then rap....i do



I don't think thats what he was going for.

And, if ya don't like rap thats your prerogative just don't enter a thread with known Hip hop lovers bash the music we love and expect to get away easily. Another thing I hate is when people feel the need to come in and bash a genre of music when it nearly has nothing to do with the news article.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2007)

Sasuke_Asakura said:


> thank you for agreeing with me,people always hate my opinions that the reason i have so many negs,well..so your sayin you like rock more then rap....i do



I'm sorry if people neg rep you for that, but you have to understand that opinions are just like assholes, everyone has one, but most people don't care to know what's going on with anyone elses. 

In a thread like this where the actual music being made is a small issue its a shame that things turn into a genre fight. If Akon was a rock star, Ballerina, or even guy who played some kind of ass flute, I would be mad at him. Its actually a shame that another black artist had to get in trouble, because so many people probably already think that way of us. 

I do like rock more than rap, but its just how I was raised, the people I hung out with, and I don't think that is going to change. 

I think this thread pisses me off so much because I am of that school of thought where I want to treat women the way I want my daughter to be treated. And no matter how much that little girl might have liked it, she was degraded up there. If she goes to get a job later or go to college and people recognize her, she might just end up not getting it. 



Purple haze said:


> I don't think thats what he was going for.
> 
> And, if ya don't like rap thats your prerogative just don't enter a thread with known Hip hop lovers bash the music we love and expect to get away easily. Another thing I hate is when people feel the need to come in and bash a genre of music when it nearly has nothing to do with the news article.



I wouldn't even get onto him that much, every thread I have ever made about music was full of bashers. People who come in for the sole purpose of taking shots at what I like or even don't like. What's funny is that the people who did it, were never rap fans. Always some other genre. 

But that's the reason I left the music part of the forum.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 12, 2007)

No decency eh. 


Silly humans.

BTW Purple Haze's sig is hilarious.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

so yeah, we all agree with your views on women depends on where and how you're raised? 

so it's not like, "MAN HE SHOULD BE LOCKED UP THE SICK BASTARD!!!"


----------



## Knight_JayLo (May 12, 2007)

She doesn't look 14 but I knew a 13year old who was as hot as her (I was 13 at the time).


Funny how she was let into the club!


----------



## Bender (May 12, 2007)

Girls out there be honest with yourselves If this was you you'd be glad. I mean you got fucked by a celebrity. Every girl dreams of that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention this, but the Prime Minister of Trinidad is looking into this, and the father of the girl is holding the Night Club Responsible. This according to CNN's Glenn Beck (where I first heard the story).


----------



## T4R0K (May 13, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> I forgot to mention this, but the *Prime Minister of Trinidad is looking into this*, and the father of the girl is holding the Night Club Responsible. This according to CNN's Glenn Beck (where I first heard the story).



Dunno why, but that makes me laugh. I mean, it managed to somehow get unto the head of state of Trinidad !! The "humping" was just a sexual choreography without actual sex, between a singer and a girl he didn't know was underage because she didn't look underage at all !! And you get the Prime Minister looking into this matter ? ROFL !

I know Trinidad is a small island, so the PM doesn't have too much repsonsibilities, but that's still funny !! I mean, he certainly has better things to take care of !!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Once again, do you know that him and Snoop Dogg had a song called "I wanna fuck you"? Do you know how insanely popular that song became and how many broads I had to hear on the streets and in my highschool and college sing that song? That girl was not degraded or mistreated, she was treated the way she wanted to be treated. Stop making it look like because we are talking about females here (or that she is a female girl) that they are *all* pure and innocent like a virgin (and even that is bull).



I have heard the song (only the radio edit, didn't like it) and all I have to say is its a shame how little respect some girls can have for themselves. Not that singing the song means that a girl has her legs open waiting for Akon to plow her. But this girl that got on stage with him, no girl that had self respect would do that sort of thing...

I agree he should put his foot in his daughters ass too, then get her some counseling. 



T4R0K said:


> Dunno why, but that makes me laugh. I mean, it managed to somehow get unto the head of state of Trinidad !! The "humping" was just a sexual choreography without actual sex, between a singer and a girl he didn't know was underage because she didn't look underage at all !! And you get the Prime Minister looking into this matter ? ROFL !
> 
> I know Trinidad is a small island, so the PM doesn't have too much repsonsibilities, but that's still funny !! I mean, he certainly has better things to take care of !!



Well I'll tell you why this is happening, mostly because Trinidad depends on tourists, and when things like this happen, even things that have so little to do with the actual tourist industry, it tarnishes the islands rep.


----------



## lollipop (May 13, 2007)

I know it's rude, ut the girl looks 18 or 19! Akon didn't know! But it was still wrong to do that. Ugh. The girl seemed to be enjoying it. ​


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Finally Fame<Infamy has seen the light!   I never thought I'd see the day It'd happpen!



Well I still think its Akon's fault too, I believe that this kind of thing shouldn't even be allowed on stage and that its not dancing, its just simulated sex.


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2007)

but not actually sex


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> but not actually sex



Molestation's not actual sex...neither is a lot of stuff you can do to someone younger and get in a Hell of alot of trouble.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Well I still think its Akon's fault too, I believe that this kind of thing shouldn't even be allowed on stage and that its not dancing, its just simulated sex.



Humping is not even close to sex nor can it even be called porn. Sex is when a man sticks it in her pooper. Akon forgot to use his pole and insert it where men all do.


----------



## akaasher (May 13, 2007)

*im 15*

lookin at her i wouldve thought she was alot older. but thats probably what rkelly thought aswell.LOL

that girl is some media trap.


----------



## archaned (May 13, 2007)

actually the chicks in r kelly's accusations were family members
of people he knew. so r kelly has no excuse.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2007)

lol that chick is like 19 or something.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Weak said:


> Regardless, this is madness


*
 THIS.IS.SPARRRTTAAAAA
*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 13, 2007)

archaned said:


> actually the chicks in r kelly's accusations were family members
> of people he knew. so r kelly has no excuse.



Damn, that's just wrong...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2007)

*More News:* My sister informed me that the girl is not a Ministers daughter, but the Prime Minister...I'm not sure how true that is, but if that is true, that makes what I said earlier make more sense, and it means Akon might be in more trouble.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 13, 2007)

what im more surprised by is that people believe Akon is a rapper


----------



## T4R0K (May 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> *More News:* My sister informed me that the girl is not a Ministers daughter, but the Prime Minister...I'm not sure how true that is, but if that is true, that makes what I said earlier make more sense, and it means Akon might be in more trouble.



Ah, now I get it ! If it's true, then my reply has just been rendered useless...


----------



## Bender (May 14, 2007)

If Akon's career goes the same path as Shyne somebody's gonna get hurt. The last thing I wanna see my fav R & B homie go down.


----------



## little nin (May 14, 2007)

the real thing that's fucked up is that if she was just a normal persons daughter all of this might not have been made such a big focus on

and i would class molestation as him rubbin n touchin her unmentionables in a hardcore style!


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> *More News:* My sister informed me that the girl is not a Ministers daughter, but the Prime Minister...I'm not sure how true that is, but if that is true, that makes what I said earlier make more sense, and it means Akon might be in more trouble.



no i pretty sure it is a ministers daughter and that the case is so blown up right now the prime minister is involved


----------



## onelinedresponse (May 14, 2007)

im pretty sure they were just wrestling. its the same thing me and my aunt does all the time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

onelinedresponse said:


> im pretty sure they were just wrestling. its the same thing me and my aunt does all the time.



That just opened a whole slew of scary thoughts. Molestation is basically what most people would call groping and dry humping, and that's what this was. 

As for this being the Prime Minister or some other Minister's (like the Minister of Defense, etc) daughter, I will have to hung around for some answer to that.


----------



## Freiza (May 14, 2007)

> the real thing that's fucked up is that if she was just a normal persons daughter all of this might not have been made such a big focus on
> 
> and i would class molestation as him rubbin n touchin her unmentionables in a hardcore style!


hahahahahahahah lolz, its only a big storey because her dad was a preacher, she was a foolish child who has disgraced her family. and she sure did look like she was having fun


----------

